#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Worden jullie foto's ook "gejat"???

## ASL Drive In Show

Hallo allen, onlangs was er een hele discussie omtrent de gekopieerde 
foto's van collega drive in Sussudio. Ik vond dat al niet netjes van 
de mensen die de foto's gejat/ongevraagd geleend/gekopieerd hadden. 
Het kan nog erger...........er zijn foto's van mijn site gekopieerd waarmee Disco Jave reclame mee maakt voor hun eigen drive in show. Deze jongelui hebben waarschijnlijk ook foto's van andere drive in show's geleend om "hun" apparatuur te tonen. Enerzijds streelt het mijn ego dat zij mijn foto's gebruiken om hun drive in show aan te prijzen...........echter het is mijn apparatuur. En dat voor een prijs waar ik niet eens voor mijn bed uit wil komen..............

Mijn apparatuur wat zij showen, daar mogen zij alleen maar van dromen, laat staan dat zij het zelf bezitten. Doordat deze jongens voorbeelden tonen wat niet van hun is, kunnen zij  de drive in shows alleen maar een slechte naam bezorgen. Immers ik kom met professionele apparatuur aanzetten op een feestavond, en zij hoogst waarschijnlijk met DAP en aanverwante merken/artikelen. Als je reclame maakt moet je het ook waar maken vind ik. Neem zelf ook een kijkje op De site van Java, misschien vindt je je eigen apparatuur ook terug............

http://www.javemm.myweb.nl/2.htm

Met vriendelijke groet, Adri

Ik ben eigen baas en ik ben de gelukkige eigenaar van SA apparatuur...

----------


## Jeroen

Ik word er wel ziek van, maar mijn foto's staan er niet tussen,....

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Music Power

Ik vind ut gewoon zielig dat mensen dat doen. As je show dr niet uit ziet zet dan ook geen foto's op je site. (Dit geld niet voor mijn eigen show. Kep gewoon geen recente foto's)

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Niek...

Ik maak tijdens feesten ook vaak tientallen foto's van het feessie. Meestal probeer ik daarbij iets significants op de foto te krijgen. Zo licht onze naam op in het blacklight licht, en staat die er dus vaak bij op. 
Maar dit lukt je natuurlijk niet altijd. Foto's jatten vind ik toch al een kutactie, vooral wanneer het idd om je eigen prof. show gaat waar een ander mee gaat pronken. Foto's van lekkere dames gun ik anderen nu weer wel...gaan ze vaak showen hoe gezellig het bij hun wel niet was (NOT) !

Greetz Niek

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Hallo allen, onlangs was er een hele discussie omtrent de gekopieerde 
> foto's van collega drive in Sussudio. Ik vond dat al niet netjes van 
> de mensen die de foto's gejat/ongevraagd geleend/gekopieerd hadden.



Ik ben er al aangewend dat mensen partypics van m'n site jatten en op hun homepage plaatsen zonder daarbij een link naar onze site te zetten. Van "ellende" heb ik dus maar het logo op alle partypics gezet (maar ja, dat snijden ze er dan weer af...).



> citaat:Het kan nog erger...........er zijn foto's van mijn site gekopieerd waarmee Disco Jave reclame mee maakt voor hun eigen drive in show.



Het kan NOG VEEL erger. Een aantal jaren geleden vond een drive-in show (powerbass, bass power of zo (kan het wel opzoeken)) het nodig om mijn COMPLETE SITE te jatten. Alle teksten, alle foto's, knopjes, kleuren alles. Zeg maar geB*hringerd! Ze waren zelfs op een paar plaatsen vergeten mijn bedrijfsnaam eruit te halen.

Eigenlijk kom ik elke maand wel foto's/teksten van mezelf tegen. Ach, je moet dan maar denken "Als het slecht was hadden ze het niet gejat".

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## moderator

> citaate opstellingen die u te zien krijgt zijn geen standaard opstellingen.



Waarom zet je ze dan op JOUW site vraag ik me dan af.

Heeft iemand al zijn fotoo's herkend en die snuggere Hans gesommeerd die fotoos van zijn page te halen?
De vorige keer heeft er iemand de provider van een site geïnformeerd en toen was het snel verhoplen volgens mij....

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## admin

pfff, idd jammer dat mensen vaak foto's jatten. Wij hebben er zelfs heel veel last van. Complete pagina's worden gejat. Wij maar ons best doen op tekstschrijven .... ben moe!




Forum administrator J&H Prof Licht en Geluid

----------


## Triple S

Het is inderdaad "pronken met andermans veren", en da's niet netjes.
Over het algemeen vallen die gasten wel snel door de mand denk ik.
Als je op je site allemaal profi-spul hebt staan, en je komt in werkelijkheid aan met twee groentekisten en een draagbare radio. 
Dan is het gauw over met je drive-in denk ik...

Hoe denken jullie trouwens over foto's kopieeren van de site van de fabrikant van je spullen, en dan die op je site zetten??.  Zelf kun je meestal nooit zulke foto's van je spullen maken als er bij de fabrikant op de site staan. En als je ze daadwerkelijk hebt, die spullen, kun je er ook wel mee adverteren toch??

May the Source be with you

----------


## djdabounce

Ik vind het belachelijk dat sommige mensen dit doen, als er om toestemming is gevraagd is het een heel ander verhaal. Maar wat kun je er tegen doen?

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Hoe denken jullie trouwens over foto's kopieeren van de site van de fabrikant van je spullen, en dan die op je site zetten??.



Als het om verkoop gaat (en je dealer van het merk bent) krijg je meestal, als je er om vraagt, CD-rommetjes vol met foto's.

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Ik vind het belachelijk dat sommige mensen dit doen, als er om toestemming is gevraagd is het een heel ander verhaal. Maar wat kun je er tegen doen?



Ik begin altijd met het aanschrijven van de betreffende persoon. Als dat niet helpt dan gaat er een mailtje naar de provider die de homepage host. Als dat niet zou helpen (nog niet gebeurt) dan kan m'n advocaat er mee aan het stoeien  :Wink: 

PS. Ik kom ook wel eens schetsen tegen van drive-in shows die sprekend op mijn schetsen  lijken...

----------


## Mark

ff klein beetje off-topic...  Als je bij hun boekt moet je als je max. 500 personen hebt je feest wel 5 uur duren! en bij meer dan 1000 personen minimaal 6 uur...  




> citaat:  indien de gegeven tijden niet naar wens zijn is overleg altijd mogelijk. Maar denkt u wel aan extra kosten



DUS LETOP!!! Zorg ervoor dat je feest niet te kort duurt anders krijg je een rekening <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

max. tijd hebben ze niet bij deze shows dus al duurt ie een hele week maakt niet uit! <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Mark

----------


## ASL Drive In Show

citaat:

Hoe denken jullie trouwens over foto's kopieeren van de site van de fabrikant van je spullen, en dan die op je site zetten??. Zelf kun je meestal nooit zulke foto's van je spullen maken als er bij de fabrikant op de site staan. En als je ze daadwerkelijk hebt,die spullen, kun je er ook wel mee adverteren toch??

Ook op mijn site staan foto's welke geleverd zijn door Stage Accompany. Ik heb officieel toestemming om hun foto's te gebruiken wat betreft het reclame maken voor mijn geluidsverhuur bedrijf.

Wat ik het meest ergelijke vind is dat deze jongens in mijn werkgebied zitten, het boekingsburo waar ik bij aangesloten ben keek ook al verbaasd op. Zij kunnen immers niet waarmaken wat zij op hun site beloven, en ik loop de kans geconfronteert te worden met de vraag:
Zijn jullie/ ben jij van Jave? Nee dus, mijn bedrijf heet ASL en is keurig ingeschreven bij de Kamer van Koophandel en ik heb naams- bescherming.

Ook als ik kijk naar de prijzen die deze jongens vragen zet ik mijn vraagtekens bij, wanneer een klant bij mij komt en vraagt om bepaalde apparatuur lever ik dat voor de vastgestelde prijs. Ik loop nu wel de kans te horen dat het bij de concurrent een stuk goedkoper is en zij 
"leveren" immers toch dezelfde getoonde apparatuur??? Dezelfde apparatuur is ook te huur bij collegabedrijven tegen dezelfde prijzen 
welke ik bereken, sterker nog wij werken samen bij grote evenementen.
Ik lever aan mijn collega en mijn collega levert aan mij.........

Concurrentie vind ik prima, maar dan wel op een eerlijke manier. Ik probeer immers een goedlopend bedrijf op te bouwen en te behouden. Anderen gun ik ook hun plekje op muziek markt, maar lever wel datgene 
waar je reclame voor maakt en kom niet met DAP rotzooi aanzetten voor een geeltje per uur (+nachttoeslag van 5,00 per uur)

BTW........ik vraag mij af of deze jongens net zoals ik keurig hun belasting en sociale lasten afdragen............

Met vriendelijke groet, Adri

ASL geluid en lichtverhuur 


Ik ben eigen baas en ik ben de gelukkige eigenaar van SA apparatuur...

----------


## Dré

> citaat:BTW........ik vraag mij af of deze jongens net zoals ik keurig hun belasting en sociale lasten afdragen............



Als "praten" met deze mensen niet helpt kun je natuurlijk altijd een belletje plegen naar de Economische Controle Dienst. Jezelf uitgeven voor bedrijf zonder het te zijn is in Nederland namelijk strafbaar (gelukkig).

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## ASL Drive In Show

Nog even dit, om een vergelijk te maken, klik op mijn profiel en vergelijk mijn site maar even.............dan kun je zien waar ik het over heb wat de apparatuur betreft.

Met vriendelijke groet, Adri


Ik ben eigen baas en ik ben de gelukkige eigenaar van SA apparatuur...



ASL geluid en licht verhuur

----------


## Arie de W

Als je een site bouwt kan je de foto's beveiligen  dat ze ze niet kunnen kopieren hoe het moet weet ik niet maar ik heb het al een paar gezien

Arie

----------


## hugoboss

he hallo kun je er dan geen copyricht op zetten ofzo.
mischien?????
dan kan je ze er wel voor aanklaagen.

----------


## djdabounce

foto's beveiligen gaat wel maar via een omweg kun je toch de foto's te pakken krijgen en een copyright is wel leuk maar ten eerste helpt het niet en ten tweede als je ze aanklaagt het kost alleen maar tijd en geld en je verdient er niks mee.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## (m)IRON

Als je hun site opent...Opstelling 2 staat er dan...<img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ASL Drive In Show

Opstelling 2 en opstelling 5 zijn van mijn bedrijf, en zij hoeven niet te denken dat ik voor een klein bedrag mijn spullen op ga bouwen.....


Een foto beveiligen of copyright heeft volgens mij geen zin, sommige lieden weten dat toch te omzeilen of hebben lak aan anderen hun eigendommen. Ik vind dit echt een voorbeeld van "marktverzieken"
Zowel de vraagprijs welke te laag is en de manier van omgaan met je conculega's. Ik laat een ieder in zijn waarde en verwacht dat ook van anderen naar mij toe.

Met vriendelijke groet, Adri




Ik ben eigen baas en ik ben de gelukkige eigenaar van SA apparatuur...




ASL geluid en licht verhuur

----------


## Destiny

Het is natuurlijk niet leuk dat je foto's gejat worden.

En worden ze gehuurd zullen ze flink voor lul staan of in ieder geval, de huurder zal er niet blij mee zijn. Het is gewoon bedrog, je zit gewoon je klanten voor de gek te houden. Na die keer zullen ze je nooit meer inhuren denk ik.

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## DJRenz

Ik kan er maar een ding op zeggen en dat is dat ik het zeer triest vind. 
Ik heb ook wel wat foto's van anderen op mijn site gehad maar toen heb eerst gevraagd of ik ze mocht gebruiken en ik gebruikte ze niet als reclame en ook alleen als ik op die feesten was als feest ganger of als DJ bij die andere drive inn. Dit vind ik gewoon zeer triest dat je met andermans opstelling gaat patsen.

Mijn baas heeft de Pioneer CDJ-1000 olé olé!!

----------


## Mark

Misschien huren ze bij jouw die set wel als ze die grote show hebben... Maar dan vind ik dat ze alsnog toestemming moeten vragen.

Mark

----------


## ralph

> citaat:Als "praten" met deze mensen niet helpt kun je natuurlijk altijd een belletje plegen naar de Economische Controle Dienst. Jezelf uitgeven voor bedrijf zonder het te zijn is in Nederland namelijk strafbaar (gelukkig).



Even vooropgesteld dat ik dit soort praktijken niet goedkeur, maar:
Ik lees alleen een klacht, onderneem je ook stappen?

Waar op hun site staat dat ze een bedrijf zijn?

Sinds wanneer mag je als perticulier geen diensten aanbieden? je mag geen BTW berekenen, dat is iets heel anders.

Gezien de prijzen die ze vragen vallen ze bij mij onder de noemer prutser....

laat ff weten wat voor actie je hebt ondernomen of van plan bent te gaan ondernemen. Geeft voor mij aan hoe serieus je hier last van hebt.

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## djdabounce

Nou ik vind het dus heel zielig wat die mensen van Jave doen. Heb je er al wat tegen ondernomen?


Nou dag hoor.

----------


## ASL Drive In Show

Ik probeer dez jongens te bellen op het 06-nummer wat op hun site staat vermeld. Hierbij zal ik hun vriendelijk vragen de foto's te verwijderen. Gezien de prijzen die zij vragen vermoed ik dat zij waarschijnlijk geen gebruik maken van mijn diensten. Dat mag natuurlijk wel........maar ik blijf erbij dat je geen disco shows kan verkopen die niet jouw eigendom zijn, of je moet met de verhuurder
van genoemde apparatuur afspraken hebben lopen. Immers je beloofd iets 
wat je waarschijnlijk niet kan waarmaken.

Om even op Ralph's vraag terug te komen, ik vind het gewoon niet prettig dat deze jongelui met andermans spullen lopen te pronken. 
Ook vooral omdat zij in mijn regio werkzaam zijn. Ik ben niet bang voor concurrentie, ik vind het juist gezond, maar het moet wel op een eerlijke manier. Mocht het telefonisch niet lukken dan zal ik op een andere manier via de juridische weg deze jongens benaderen. Mijn boekingsburo is er immers ook niet blij mee, zij regelen de boekingen van bekende DJ's en verhuren daarbij ook mijn apparatuur. Zij hebben ook na toestemming een gedeelte van mijn website gekopieerd voor reclame doeleinden.

Met vriendelijke groet, Adri   




Ik ben eigen baas en ik ben de gelukkige eigenaar van SA apparatuur...                                 




ASL geluid en licht verhuur

----------


## DeMennooos

Foto's beschermen....
Makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan.
Je kunt er een watermerk in aanbrengen met je copyright info. Die is er dus niet uit te vissen, maar hoe je die zelf terug kunt halen ben ik ook nog niet achter.

De rechtermuisknop "uitschakelen" is ook niet de oplossing want kun je de bron niet rechtstreeks bekijken, dan lukt het wel via beeld en dan bron (onder IE).

Een flash movie bouwen en daar je foto's inzetten en er voor zorgen dat die flash movie beveiligd is.


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Even over het beveiligen van foto's op web-sites...
Je kan doen en laten wat je wilt....je maakt het mischien moeilijk voor diegene die weinig van html en flash begrijpen maar er zijn zoveel methodes!
1 voorbeeld! ooit geweten waar het knopje [prt Scr/SyS Rq] op je toetsen bord voor gebruikt kan worden?

zo is het mogelijk alles te rippen!

Dus het blijft on-mogelijk wat je ook doet!
Of je moet je foto''s zo erg gaan verminken door logo/watermerk!
EN daarbij kost dit ontzetytend veel tijd!

Maar beste admin.. mischien willen jullie hier jullie html code even openbaren waarmee jullie je plaatjes beveiligenh tegen rechter muisknop activiteiten!



*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Maar beste admin.. mischien willen jullie hier jullie html code even openbaren waarmee jullie je plaatjes beveiligenh tegen rechter muisknop activiteiten!



Na 0,01 seconden kwam Google met de volgende link: http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex9/noright.htm

(Persoonlijk ben ik er niet zo weg van dat sites mij verbieden de rechtermuis te gebruiken (heeft immers een aantal handige functies BUITEN de "save as" functie)).

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## CyberNBD

Shift inhouden en dan rechtermuisknoppen en die beperking is ook omzeild <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Shift inhouden en dan rechtermuisknoppen en die beperking is ook omzeild <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Heb je de link nog gevolgd?

Hoewel ik het met je eens ben dat de meest scripts zo broddelig zijn dat bovenstaande methode ze al om zeep helpt, is het script op genoemde pagina hiertegen bestand (en ook tegen de linker, rechter toets methode).

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## CyberNBD

Nee link niet echt gevolgd, weinig tijd maar was in de veronderstelling dat dat ook wel zo een broddelig scriptje zou zijn.
Andere methode dan: Bestand ==&gt; opslaan als.  En dat werkt wel, slaat ie mooi alle fotootjes ook op. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## mark_o

dat is toch alleen maar iri. Druk je op een toets of knop komt er meteen weer zo'n popup.

m.v.g
mark

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hallo daar,

Volgens mij is plagiaat nog ouder als de aarde, en er iets tegen doen is nog nooit echt gelukt.

Maaaaaaar, kwaliteit verspreidt zichzelf.
Uiteindelijk blijven toch degene over die iets echt waar kunnen maken.

In het kader van jatten van dingen kan het natuurlijk ook nog erger.

Op een boeking die ik had aangenomen stond een PA en wat parren en scannetjes etc.

Ik hoefd die avond niet te werken maar ging toch even kijken.
Sta ik daar achter de discobar wat met de huidsdj te kletsen, gebeurd er het volgende:

Komt er een man op me af en begint te praten over hoe mmooi zijn apartatuur wel niet was.
Na een kwartier toch maar eens zijn telefoonnummer gevraagd omdat ik "misschien ook wel een feest ging organiseren".

De week erna heb ik hem gebeld en mijn zogenaamde azpparatuurlijst  overhandigd, en dat was allemaal geen probleem.
Ik hang op en nog geen 10 minuten later gaat de telefoon.
De meneer die ik tien minuten geleden aan de telefoon had was nu op zoek naar scans en een PA......
Bleek dat hij het nummer van ons aan de DJ had gevraagd.

Ik heb hem toch maar even netjes uitgelegd dat 'ie zoiets nooit meer moest flikken.

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Repelsteeltje

Beste mensen,

Ik vind het een erg mooie discussie en ben bang dat er ook heel veel tijd (lees: geld) en energie in gaat zitten als je het probleem voorgoed wilt oplossen. Over foto's die je zelf maakt bezit je automatisch copyright. Mits je ook aan een aantal randvoorwaarden voldoet. Bijvoorbeeld wanneer er mensen (duidelijk) op te zien zijn, dan dien je bijvoorbeeld iedereen er van op de hoogte te brengen dat je die foto's voor verschillende doeleinden gaat gebruiken. En die mensen moeten je daarvoor ook toestemming geven.

Of je met juridische stappen echt iets bereikt valt te betwijfelen denk ik. Ik denk aan de ene kant dat je het niet moet nalaten, aan de ander kant dat net wanneer je de ene zaak gewonnen hebt, de ander weer staat te wachten. Zie het als een compliment dat ze je foto's gebruiken. Alleen wanneer het echt een dicht-bij-je-bed-show gaat worden als in het geval van Adrie (zelfde regio) dan zou ik er wel ff een paar belletjes tegen wagen. Misschien kun je jezelf uitgeven voor een 'hoge piet' van een duur klinkend advocatenkantoor? Ook niet helemaal eerlijk, maar dat zijn zij natuurlijk al helemaal niet. Ik denk dat wel effectief is.

Dat 'Javamm' (?) een onderneming zou zijn kun je wat mij betreft uitsluiten. Voor dat geld? Net wat je zegt, ook ik word er niet wakker voor. Maar misschien is het een woudlopersclubje die bezig zijn met 'een heitje voor een karwijtje'?

Tot slot;





> citaat: pfff, idd jammer dat mensen vaak foto's jatten. Wij hebben er zelfs heel veel last van. Complete pagina's worden gejat. Wij maar ons best doen op tekstschrijven .... ben moe!



Ook op teksten bezit je automatisch een copyright! Met teksten is het overigens wel heel gemakkelijk om er een (kleine) aanpassing in te maken waardoor je geen poot meer hebt om op te staan.



Met vriendelijke groet,
Repelsteeltje

----------


## Repelsteeltje

Dré,

Mijn complimenten betreft de foto's op je Internetsite! Mooie heldere foto's die snel opgeladen worden! Daar hou ik van als ik zit te surfen. Wat voor apparatuur gebruik je hiervoor? Als je zou zeggen dat je een prof. fotograaf bent zou ik je ook geloven... En deze niet gejat hè!  :Smile: 



Met vriendelijke groet,
Repelsteeltje

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Dré,
> 
> Mijn complimenten betreft de foto's op je Internetsite! Mooie heldere foto's die snel opgeladen worden! Daar hou ik van als ik zit te surfen. Wat voor apparatuur gebruik je hiervoor? Als je zou zeggen dat je een prof. fotograaf bent zou ik je ook geloven... En deze niet gejat hè!



De foto's in de webshop komen (vrijwel) allemaal bij de betreffende fabrikanten/importeurs vandaan.

De foto's van de drive-in shows zijn, uiteraard, allemaal zelf gemaakt (en van apparatuur dat ons eigendom is  :Wink:  met een Sony DSC-F505V camera. Afgelopen vrijdag is deze camera vervangen door de DSC-F707. Grootste reden was het feit dat je, in het donker(achtig), niets op de LCD display ziet. De 707 heeft een infraroodstraler op z'n neus waarmee je dus ook in het donker kunt zien wat je fotografeert. Daarnaast heeft hij ook nog een kleine laser waarmee hij het object scant (om zo te kunnen focusseren).

Gisteren de eerste foto's gemaakt met deze camera (tijdens een house-party). Ben zelf ook benieuwd hoe het resultaat is geworden.

Professionele fotograaf??? LOL. Toen ik de 505V kocht had ik echt totaal geen verstand van foto's nemen. Nu nog niet trouwens  :Wink: . Groot voordeel van zo'n digitale camera... Lekker veel foto's nemen. In de 10 maanden dat ik de 505V heb gehad zijn er bijna 6000 foto's mee gemaakt. "Slechts" zo'n 800 daarvan zijn op Internet gekomen (alleen de mooisten dus  :Wink: .

M'n eerste reactie over een avondje werken met de 707 is overigens: AANRADER. 't Is niet een goedkope camera (beetje prosumer klasse, heb hem zelf voor f 3000,- incl BTW, ex opties) maar hij werkt wel lekker (en alles reageert ook een stuk vlotter dan 505V).

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Destiny

> citaat:
> foto's beveiligen gaat wel maar via een omweg kun je toch de foto's te pakken krijgen en een copyright is wel leuk maar ten eerste helpt het niet en ten tweede als je ze aanklaagt het kost alleen maar tijd en geld en je verdient er niks mee.
> 
> Nou dag hoor.



Jah gewoon de site opslaan, en dan hoef je de foto's maar te pakken. Je kunt beter denk ik een eigen tekentje erbij zetten, maar dat ziet er weer niet uit.

Kortom: je kunt er gewoon niks aan doen!

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## djdabounce

Nou als ik heel eerlijk ben gaat dat wel weer voorbij als ze blij worden met onze foto's laat ze ik kan me er niet meer over opwinden.
Zolang ze niet onze naam overnemen (wat ik al een keer heb gehad met een drive-in uit Friesland) vind ik het wel best.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Hockey Jeroen

Internet is ooit begonnen als een uitwissingsprogramma. Hiermee kon men eind jaren 70 bestanden we noemen een foto van een andere computer ophalen en zelf bekijken / bewerken  en opslaan. Dit principe geld nog steeds.

Zoals al eerdere is gemeld : Alles wat je maakt (incl. foto's) heeft automatisch copywrite! Indien je er maar iets aan veranderd (in bijv. kleur) en dan het bestandop slaat onder andere naam dan is het een eigenproduktie en is de c weer van iemand anders.

Zo is internet groot geworden. Zie het bijv met de MP3. Wie download die niet?  COPYWRIGHT is dus niet te checken met 1.8 miljard internet gebruikers.

Dus mijn kredro luid dan ook maak je er niet druk over.
Blijf je ook langer leven. 
OJaa weet je wat een advocaat kost!!!!!!!!!

Gelukkig is de bal rond!!!!!!!

----------


## _Jasper

Ik dacht dat dit nooit bij mij zou gebeuren, dingen van mijn site gejat. En dit keer wel heel flink ook. Ik kwam er toevallig op toen ik een beetje aan het rondsurfen was.

Vergelijk de volgende twee eens: (Ja Operator, weet dat ik niet mijn eigen URL mag geven, maar voor deze ene keer?)
Mijn site: www.dream-team.nl 

ook mijn site, maar dan met andere tekst, en in een keer een andere drive-in show: http://www.hwcfeesten.x1.nl/

Gastenboek heb ik al getekend, misschien ook een ideetje voor jullie?
Ik zal ze morgen eens bellen wat er nu helemaal de bedoeling van is.

Seeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in show The Dream Team

----------


## Hockey Jeroen

> citaat:
> Ik dacht dat dit nooit bij mij zou gebeuren, dingen van mijn site gejat. En dit keer wel heel flink ook. Ik kwam er toevallig op toen ik een beetje aan het rondsurfen was.



Jasper

Let op veel van de plaatjes die jij gebruikt komen rechtstreeks van de grote plaatjes rom. Daarop staan 45.000 afbeelding waaronder  trussjes lampjes (ook anigif) hierop zit LET OP geen C deze zijn voor algemeen gebruik.

Ojaa en het frame werk waarvan je gebruik maakt is gewoon terug te vinden op het net. Deze zijn ook gratis. Raar niet echt.

Zo is het ooit begonnen.

Gelukkig is de bal rond!

----------


## _Jasper

die truss ging het me ook niet om, die is ook niet van mij, maar als je die rest van de plaatjes zelf hebt gemaakt met adobe, heb je toch zoiets van hmmm. 1 plaatje zou me niet zo veel uitmaken, maar dit zijn er wel meer dan een.

Maarja, de een heeft iets meer creativiteit dan de ander moet je maar denken.

Seeeee ya
Jasper

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Je plaatjes beveiligen gaat nog altijd het beste door in een bewerkingsprogrammatje je logo gewoon in het midden erop te knallen, en dan gewoon grijs op alpha waarde van 10% zodat tie doorzichtbaar is dat je 'm bijna niet ziet... Dan is het plaatje onbruikbaar voor anderen. Ik geef toe, het is niet mooi maar het werkt wel...

Ik hoop dat ik die methode nog eens moet gaan gebruiken, dan zijn er mensen die mijn apparatuur zouden willen hebben <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Tjees, ik zit eens op die site te kijken, maar die peopletjes van JAVE hebben volgens mij best een aardige loods als ik het zo zie, misschien dat ze die ook wel van iemand lenen

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## DJ Purno

Ik weet wel als mijn foto's binnen kort op de site komen dat die gesingeerd worden met de website onderin!

Greetz DJ Purno

Ze noemen me stille willy daarom dat ik zo weinig posts heb <img src=images/icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>.

----------


## EP Woody

Ben nog even wezen rondkijken/lezen op hun site. Lees dit

Quoot.

Indien noodzakelijk is het team ook bereid om de lichteffecten te regelen als deze aanwezig zijn.

UnQuoot

Als de Lichteffecten aanwezig zijn hangen ze ze bij.


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## onbekende

Hoi,

Foto's jatten is makkelijk voor maken van website, nog makkelijker is gewoon de hele site jatten!!

zie: http://www.atlantisdriveinshow.nl/ en vergelijk deze met die van J&H! http://www.licht-geluid.nl

Groet

----------


## -Bart-

LOL dit is echt leuk!

zeg onbekende, hier hoef je je niet voor te schamen of zo.

Valt me nog nee dat ze niet t hele forum inclusief alle postings hebben gecopieerd.

B.Sliggers

----------


## Music Power

Tering man dit is echt zielig. gewoon de hele site gekopieerd <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Ze hebben een gastenboek................ <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

http://www.theguestbook.com/vgbook/331138.gbook

M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Repelsteeltje

> citaat:Zoals al eerdere is gemeld : Alles wat je maakt (incl. foto's) heeft automatisch copywrite! Indien je er maar iets aan veranderd (in bijv. kleur) en dan het bestandop slaat onder andere naam dan is het een eigenproduktie en is de c weer van iemand anders.



Ik ga dit toch deels tegenspreken. Wat betreft teksten is het inderdaad heel erg simpel om een kleine aanpassing te maken waardoor je iets onbetaald zou kunnen gebruiken. Bij foto's is dit echter niet het geval. Ook al maak je de kleinste aanpassing, het copyright is en blijft van de fotograaf. Het is natuurlijk maar de vraag wanneer je een heel klein gedeelte van een foto gebruikt of men er dan achter komt van welke originele foto het is. Tevens moet je altijd schriftelijk toestemming verkrijgen bij de rechtmatige eigenaar van de foto.



Met vriendelijke groet,
Repelsteeltje

----------


## Music Power

Gastenboek ff vullen jongens <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

http://www.theguestbook.com/vgbook/331138.gbook

Greetz...Frank

----------


## crazydj16

Ik heb ook ff een bijdrage geleverd aan een gastenboek.

Maarre mod/admin.. wat gaan jullie hier nu aan doen?? 
Zitten jullie al druk te bellen naar "atlantis middelburg 638972<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>"
Of gaat dit uitdraaien op een sappig proces? 
Wij willen denk ik allemaal wel op de publieke tribune.. neem ik mn stadiontoeter wel mee<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## moderator

De gekopieerde site heeft inmiddels de aandacht van de directie van J&H. Op dat niveau wordt er met de juiste middelen aan gewerkt.

Heb in het gastenboek van die site gelezen dat jullie niet zo happy met zijn actie zijn. Daan heeft er zelfs de link naar deze tread bij vermeld. Wie weet laten ze nog wat van zich horen?!

http://www.theguestbook.com/vgbook/331138.gbook

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Niek...

He, 
zullen we ze massaal gaan mailen met een "kut-boodschap" over het kopieren van sites?

Ik vind trouwens dat hun meubel er op de foto's toch wat anders (en totaal niet Goofy-look-a-like) uitziet...

Greetz Niek

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

Dat mailen hoeft nou ook weer niet, deze (volwassen) mensen staan ingeschreven bij KvK, zijn dus waarschijnlijk wel zo slim om snel die site weg te halen...

greetz,
PB

----------


## admin

Heren,

Houdt het netjes. Wij hebben reeds contact gehad met de eigenaar van de site. We wachten af wat er verder gebeuren gaat.


Forum administrator J&H Prof Licht en Geluid

----------


## Jeroen

Kan niet zeggen dat die site er erg op lijkt.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Reemski

"look closer"
Edit: Hij is alweer veranderd, maar er zaten best wat icoontjes in bij de site bij J&H vandaan

----------


## EP Woody

Ze hebben een kleurtje en een geurtje veranderd.


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## -Bart-

het aantal pageviews van 19 dec halen ze ii geval nooit meer..

B.Sliggers

----------


## Jeroen

Zo iemand moet meteen van het net afgekickt worden.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Dj Cross

lekker zielig als je een site gaat kopieeren..
valt me op dat in het guestbook overal op dezelfde manier bedankt voor voor een te gek feest..en dat er uberhaupt bedankt wordt voor een feest via een guestbook..zou ik nooit doen.. (de namen van de bedankers zijn wel origineel..uhuhu)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## RaimonR

Waarom zou je iemand gaan bedanken op een gastenboek ?
wat heb je eraan?
En als die mensen er iets slechts in schrijven halen ze dat gewoon weg,
ik bedoel als je zo graag wilt dat mensen er iets in schrijven moet je ook slechte dingen laten staan
maar jah.
et zijn allemaal van die (verzonnen) nederlandse namen, echt bijvoorbeeld klaas en carla, dat past gewoon niet bij elkaar.
maar laat ze maar lekker hun gang gaan toch?


Merry Christmas

----------


## pieterjan

ik vind het niet kunnen

----------


## flordan

Tja, ik kan het mij helemaal voorstellen dat je er ongelooflijk "pissed" van wordt als je dat gebeurt! Gelukkig hebben wij iemand in ons team zitten die echt hele mooie sites kan bouwen. En dan bedoel ik hele mooie sites, elk knopje maakt die zelf! Ik zal zeker woedend zijn als er een stel mongole kanaries alles jatten, en al helemaal als je je eigen drive-in show ziet op foto's bij een ander op de website! 

Mijn advies, ff bellen en vragen of ze het er af willen halen, zo niet dreigen met juridische stappen!! En als dat lukt, dan huren we ze een keer in en pakken we ze dan ff! <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle> 



DS Events - makes the music moving

----------


## Dj Cross

er is op onze site maar 1 mogelijkheid om foto's te jatten.. :Smile:

----------


## pieterjan

he cross hoe heb je dat gedaan hahaha luek jo

pieter-jan jochems
jochems drive in shows

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

dat menuutje moet 'fotojatters' tegenhouden???

Men pakt de muis stevig in de hand, duwt voorzichtig op de linker muis knop, waarna men met de linkerknop nog ingeduwd naar de IE adresbalk sleept, en daarna langzaam de knop weer loslaat. En voilá, figuur opslaan als<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Trouwens, zoals al meerdere malen gezegd is, is een foto niet te beveiligen. Je kunt ook altijd nog op Print Screen douwen. Gewoon text op 20-30% in het midden er door heen werkt dan nog het best<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


greetz,
PB

----------


## Dj Cross

umm..k..

dat menu is niet bedoeld om 'fotojatters' tegen te houden maar het wordt er wel moeilijker door..

----------


## maico

Je kan wel iets doen tegen dat fotojatten van je site, in ieder geval voor een deel. Dan moet je in HTML gaan programmeren en er een paar restricties aan je foto's toevoegen, dit moet volgens mij wel bij elke foto en als ze het door hebben dat je dit gedaan hebt en ze willen je foto rippen dan moeten zij ook in HTML kunnen programmeren om die restrictie weg te halen. Gelukkig kan niet iedereen dit.
Als je wilt weten hoe je dit moet doen, dan zeg ik ik weet het niet meer. Dit is iets wat ik twee jaar geleden op school heb gehad en vond het teveel werk om het nuttig te vinden. Dan jatten ze mijn foto's maar "dacht ik toendertijd"<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Het is een optie, maar wel een optie die VEEL tijd in beslag neemt

Groeten Maico

only vinyl and technics

----------


## Dj Cross

het verschil is denk ik dat ik tijd zat heb..maar vind ik het de moeite waard? zulke boeiende apparatuur hebben we nou ook weer niet om te kopieren..

----------


## djdabounce

Volgens mij komen we met deze discussie niets verder. Niemand vindt het leuk dat zijn of haar foto's worden gejat en je kunt er niet veel aan doen (blokkeren wordt omzeilt en aanklagen verdien je al helemaal niks mee). Wat je kunt doen is: Ze mailen/bellen en vragen of de 'dieven' dit willen veranderen.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Vinnie

ASL = Ampco Sound Lab!!!!!!
oftewel: profi intercoms en zeker bekend onder de groteren onder ons...

Wie heeft er nou gejat????

vinnie

----------


## ASL Drive In Show

ASL staat voor A3's Sound and Light, wij staan gewoon ingeschreven 
bij de Kamer van Koophandel en hebben in ons gebied naamsbescherming.
Een ieder mag zijn of haar bedrijf de naam geven die het wil, echter niet in dezelfde branche of gelijksooortig bedrijfs aktiviteit.
Ik verhuur alleen maar geluid en licht, als een ander zich met de zelfde afkorting als ik sauna's wil gaan verhuren dan mag dat. Echter 
alleen de naam mag in je regio niet meerdere malen gebruikt worden, vandaar de naamsbescherming en om verwarring te voorkomen bij de consument.

Met vriendelijke groet, Adri

Ps. ik ben nog steeds bezig om in samenwerking met de Kamer van Koophandel deze site aan te pakken, echter er zitten wel juridische haakjes en oogjes aan. Vast staat dat deze meneer niet ingeschreven staat en zich uitgeeft als bedrijf wat wettelijk verboden is.
Hoe het verhaal af gaat lopen laat ik via dit forum aan jullie weten.



Ik ben eigen baas en ik ben de gelukkige eigenaar van SA apparatuur...

----------


## Niek...

Over het kopieren van pagina's gesproken:
http://dancinnmoon.fateback.com/apparatu.htm

Lijkt mij verdacht veel op de apparatuurpagina's van onze vriend Cyberdance...

Greetz Niek

----------


## CyberNBD

Weer eentje erbij... ze blijken toch allemaal te vallen voor dat info knopje... (heeft me exact 2 minuten gekost om te maken).  Deze is er alleen niet in geslaagd het scriptje mee te kopieren <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Justin

Hmmzz...We zitten wel op de voorste rij hiero. Interessante wedstrijd.

laat de uitslag nog maar weten!

Ik zal ook effe schuld bekennen: Dat bewegende yoke-je op mijn website heb ik ergens vandaan gejat,al zou ik niet meer weten waar.
Maar is toch wel leuk?



Justin Belichting &amp; Technische Realisatie.
*** Bezoek de WebSite ***

----------


## DeMennooos

www.beeldrecht.nl

instanties waar je je kunt aanmelden voor jou beeldrechten en gebruik van "beschermde" afbeeldingen. Is er gejat, daar melden en zij grijpen. Moet je wel lid zijn...

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Gast1401081

ASL : tenzij Ampco die naam gedeponeerd heeft bij het merkenbureau. Dan mag er helemaal niks meer.  Zo heb ik ook een paar namen gedeponeerd, en degene die daar ook onder vaart krijgt een officier van justitie aan de broek.

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## nicovwijk

Hallo iedereen!
Ik was die EIKEL die de foto's van sussudio had gejat.
GELUKKIG heb ik van jullie goed op me flikker gehad en doe dat nu ook niet meer.
Maar ik zeg tegen iedere drive-in show die foto's jat, hou op, het staat stoer die mooie apparatuur, maar het is nu eenmaal van iemand anders...

Groeten van iemand die er (te veel) ervaring mee heeft 


Nico

Nico

----------


## DJ Purno

uhuh????? <img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz DJ Purno

{Tiep vauten foorbehaudun <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>}

----------


## Niek...

tja, beter laat dan nooit. Schijnt trouwens dat je behalve die foto's ook maar direct je gehele site verwijderd hebt?!

Greetz Niek

----------


## nicovwijk

Ja Niek, je hebt helemaal gelijk!
Wij hadden namelijk een server van homestead, en op die server mog je maar 2 pagina's en 1 account hebben. Wij hadden 2 accounts, en wel 24 pagina's, niemand kon onze site dus meer berijken, daarom is ie er voor het gezicht af, ik ben bezig met een site, maar nog even geduld.
maar 1 ding weet ik zeker! IK ZET ER ALLEEN MIJN EIGEN FOTO'S OP!

Groeten Nico

Nico

----------


## Gast1401081

kijk, dat zijn betere berichten...

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## DJRenz

De sites hebben niet met licht of geluid te maken, maar dit slaat wel alles: Vergelijk deze 2 sites eens www.kromhouters.nl en www.tempo41.com
Het zijn sites van hockey clubs, kromhouters site is de waar ik mede webmaster van ben. tempo heeft dus onse code gekopieerd inclusief een foto, die met die twee mensen op de middenstip links. Deze staat er bij ons op dit moment niet op maar is wel van ons.

Mijn baas heeft de Pioneer CDJ-1000 olé olé!!

----------


## sussudio

Nu deze thread toch weer actief is ...

Weet iemand toevallig van welke drive-in die andere foto's op de site van Jave gejat zijn ? Ik weet 100% zeker dat ik die eerder gezien heb, maar kan niet meer vinden waar.

Het gaat om:
http://www.javemm.myweb.nl/images/ki...elling%204.jpg
http://www.javemm.myweb.nl/images/ki...elling%206.jpg
http://www.javemm.myweb.nl/images/ki...elling%207.jpg

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Freak_hifi

> citaat:
> Nu deze thread toch weer actief is ...
> 
> 
> http://www.javemm.myweb.nl/images/ki...elling%206.jpg



Geen idee waar, maar wel doodzonde van al dat leuke spul hier afgebeeld en dan je speakers OP DE GROND ZETTEN !!!!!!!!! <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

I hate the I AM AUDIO-*** types.

----------


## ludwig

Hi, het is heel eenvoudig : niemand mag een foto of tekst of zelfs paginaopmaak, die je zelf hebt gemaakt, welteverstaan, jatten of gebruiken zonder jouw toestemming.
Nu maak ik mij wel een andere bedenking, die is dat mensen die niet eens in staat zijn om een beetje origineel te zijn en dus maar gemakshalve wat jatten, eigenlijk wel creatief genoeg zijn om een drive-inn te gebruiken, of een leuke fuif in mekaar te steken...
Of om het nog oneerbiediger te zeggen, moeten ze ook een andere man lenen of jatten om hun vriendin lekker te maken ?

----------


## sussudio

Ik heb inmiddels gevonden waar de andere door Jave gebruikte foto's vandaan zijn gejat:

http://www.gilbert.nl (onder historie).

Uiteraard heb ik Gilbert per email op de hoogte gesteld.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Ik heb inmiddels gevonden waar de andere door Jave gebruikte foto's vandaan zijn gejat:
> 
> http://www.gilbert.nl (onder historie).
> 
> Uiteraard heb ik Gilbert per email op de hoogte gesteld.



Ach, nog geen jaar geleden had deze zelfde Gilbert mijn volledige drive-in show pagina's gejat, inclusief tekst en foto's!!!

Nu nog hebben zijn teksten, zeer toevallig, wel HEEL ERG VEEL overeenkomsten met die op mijn site...

Ach, zelfs een aantal forumleden (hier) hebben hier en daar wat van m'n site geleend/gejat (nu of in het verleden).

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Freak_hifi

> citaat:
> Nu nog hebben zijn teksten, zeer toevallig, wel HEEL ERG VEEL overeenkomsten met die op mijn site...



Ik dacht al: waar ken ik deze tekst toch van:

"Deze drive-in shows voldoen aan de Europese CE veiligheidsnormen (elektrisch en mechanisch).  Om alvast vooruit te lopen op de toekomstige wet op geluidshinder, is elke drive-in show uit te rusten met een Horeca Limiter (Dateq SPL-3; goedgekeurd door o.a. de Gemeente Amsterdam)." 

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

I hate the I AM AUDIO-*** types.

----------


## sussudio

Ha ha, de dief wordt nu dus zelf bestolen  :Smile: 

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Eehhh  ASL

A3 is een bedrijf in licht en geluidstechniek uit Arnhem of Nijmegen ofzo.



slechts ter info

Marco

en dat rijmt

----------


## ASL Drive In Show

Ik had beloofd om jullie op de hoogte te houden wat betreft de
"gestolen foto's". Het is ook met behulp van de Kamer van Koophandel moeilijk om zo'n grappenmaker aan te pakken. Het gaat toch wel een langdurige zaak worden. Wat wel telt is het feit dat deze lieden zich als bedrijf presenteren zonder daarbij ingeschreven te staan bij de 
Kamer van Koophandel. Op zich interesseert mij dat niet zo erg, immers een hoop collega's zijn zo begonnen, als zij later dan uit hun jasje beginnen te groeien dan schrijven de meesten zich wel in bij de K.v.K.

Ps, ik kom uit Heerhugowaard.............

Met vriendelijke groet, Adri

Bezoek mijn website, je weet hem wel te vinden...

----------


## Flitslicht

Foto's jatten is laag

grtz.

----------


## djdabounce

Ik weet ook niet of het nodig is om hier de KvK erop los te laten. Wij hebben ook dit probleem gehad, we hebben de desbetreffende drive-in een e-m@il gestuurd en de foto's zijn verwijdert. Probleem opgelost.

DMX = Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## ASL Drive In Show

E-mail is al verstuurd......geen reaktie
06 nummer gebeld .......geen reaktie
dus vandaar dat ik de KvK om hulp en advies heb gevraagd.
Het grootste probleem blijft dat het juridisch een moeilijke kwestie blijft om deze jongeman(nen) aan te pakken. Wel werd er door de KvK geopperd om het "bedrijfje"zelf aan te pakken. Het is echter niet mijn voorkeur. Zeker in dit vak zijn er een hoop mensen die ook op hobby basis bezig zijn. Ik gun deze mensen dan ook hun plezier zonder dat zij daarvoor ingeschreven staan bij de KvK.   Maar..........het moet dan wel op hobby basis gebeuren, en op een eerlijke en nette manier.
Zeker niet op de manier waarop deze jongeman bezig is, pronken met andermans veren.......hij mocht willen om met zulke spullen te mogen werken............

Met vriendelijke groet, Adri


Bezoek mijn website, je weet hem te vinden..........

----------


## Niek...

Grappig dat Javem het voor elkaar krijgt op elk feest weer een compleet andere set parren, geluidsset en meubel mee te nemen. Doet me toch ergens aan denken, en zo hebben we er meer gevonden:

Een werkje dat compleet overgenomen is van onze website, zelfs de oude foto's staan erop (foto's zijn bij ons al lang geleden verwijderd). Het gaat hierbij om de inleidende tekst:




> citaat: Het origineel:
> http://www.discoxtreme.myweb.nl/indexned.html
> 
> De kopie:
> http://www.drive-in-starlight.nl/index2.html



En zo nog iemand die blijkbaar volgens de regels van andere drive-in shows werkt:




> citaat:Het origineel:
> http://www.holidaydiscoshow.nl/feiten.html
> 
> De kopie:
> http://www.sonicsound.nl/afsp.htm



Errug toevallig, allemaal. Zoals ASL al aangeeft willen wij de hobby van deze jongens zeker NIET verstoren, een beetje eigen creativiteit is echter niet weg. Ik heb ze nu al verscheidene keren gemaild met de een vriendelijk verzoek en continu krijg ik weer het bericht dat er wat aan gedaan zal worden. Lastig punt hierbij is, dat ik de jongens persoonlijk ken. Vroeg of laat zal dit moeten stoppen en zal ik dan ook contact opnemen met het "grote" bedrijf achter de server van de betreffende homepage!

--&gt; Greetz Niek &lt;--

----------


## sussudio

Ik vraag me altijd af in hoeverre een website een afspiegeling van de show is. Weinig creatieve webiste kan betekenen weinig creatieve show. Gejatte teksten/foto's enz. zou kunnen duiden op gejatte apparatuur ? Of trek ik de vergelijking nu te ver door ?

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Robert

Wij wilden ons bedrijf bij de KvK "V&R produkties" noemen, maar er bestond al een bedrijf dat V&R in zijn naam had, en die deden aan verhuur van geluidsapparatuur. Daarom heet ons bedrijf nu "R&V produkties". Was volgende die chick van de KvK beter, om al het risico uit te sluiten. Als dat bedrijf een klacht zou indienen moesten wij onze naam veranderen. Zij waren eerder.

Als het geen officieel bedrijf is wordt het allemaal wat lastig denk ik, maar je kan wel eens je belastinginspecteur bellen. Die kan wel wat voor je doen denk ik. Het is maar een idee.

Grtz. Robert


P.S. Ik dacht altijd dat ASL (als intercomsysteem) stond voor "Ampco Soldeer Leger" <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## RDH

Om een drive-in show te beginnen, dat is moeilijk...maar ik denk dat je door foto's te jatten het alleen maar moeilijker maakt...

heb lef en zet je eigen (kragge) foto's dan op je site weten ze ook meteen wat ze aan je hebben....

groeten,

Remco

----------


## pieterjan

hallooo

Kijken jullie eens op deze sites en let dan vooral op de inlijdende tekst

het orgineel

http://www.jochems.cjb.net

de kopie

http://www.djtijnis.cjb.net

is vast weer zoon iemand die niks zelf kan bedenken 

Ik weet het wel ik gaat die teks op een heel snel termijn veranderen

-----------------------
Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:de kopie
> 
> http://www.djtijnis.cjb.net
> 
> is vast weer zoon iemand die niks zelf kan bedenken



Ik ga niet discussieren over wie er eerder met die tekst was, maar DJ Tijnis is hier bekend hoor Pieterjan, namelijk ook actief op dit forum als je dat nog niet was opgevallen...

Fritz

----------


## ralph

pieterjan: heb je die jattert van een djtijnis hier al over gemaild?
zo nee direct ff doen

staat niet echt netjes zo, nog afgezien van die teringnuzak op die site

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## pieterjan

> citaat: Ik ga niet discussieren over wie er eerder met die tekst was, maar DJ Tijnis is hier bekend hoor Pieterjan, namelijk ook actief op dit forum als je dat nog niet was opgevallen...



Fritz dat weet ik vandaar ook dat ik het meld op het forum ? reageert ie niet via mail dan is het wel hier. Hee ralph ik heb hem gemaild maar ik had helemaal geen muziek gehoord kan kloppen me boxen stonden uit zal ff gaan luistern.






-----------------------
Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## DJ Tijnis

ff voor de duidelijk heid ik heb het niet gejat van een andere site en dat het er erg veel oplijkt is toeval.
ik kwam die tekst ook tegen diverse anderen sites afgelopen donderdag en ben dus ook bezig aan een andere tekst
ik kan de site's niet zo noemen want ik heb ze niet onthouden of gebookmarkt

greetz dj tijnis

----------


## pieterjan

oh das jammer anders moets ik bij nog meer mensen lang!

-----------------------
Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## Triple S

Veel teksten zullen sowieso wel enigszins op elkaar lijken... 
het gaat tenslotte om een soortgelijk verhaal.

Foto's jatten van iemands show vind ik onzin, want je valt vroeg of laat toch door de mand. 

Wat ik wel nog vind kunnen, maar wat eigenlijk ook niet mag, is foto's van de site van de fabrikant van je apparatuur halen om te laten zien wat je hebt. (Dan moet je het ook wel echt hebben natuurlijk).

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## pieterjan

jah oke, dat is zo maar is het dan wel redelijk dat als je iedere keer hetzelfde huurt je daarvan een foto op je site plaatst? Als de verhuurder dat goed vind natuurlijk

-----------------------
Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## Waypoint

Nou wat een K*T streek.... ik heb zelf een kleine drive in maar dat zou ik dus nooit doen! Kom je aan zetten met je spullen blijkt dat je hele andere troep hebt...valt ook niet op ofzo.... nee ik moet ook nog is mijn site afmaken..... 

Ik merk ook van mijn website W&D dat mensen gewoon hele teksten kopieren naar hun site....lekker makkelijk maar wat een *&*(&9 streek dan voel je je echt wel pissed

----------


## diederik van Nimwegen

This post is no longer available

----------


## moderator

2 diederik: dit betekend niet dat die jongens met illigale cd's en/of software mogen draaien. Het betekend alleen dat hun opdrachtgever gehouden is de afdracht aan buma/stemra te regelen en dat is een heel gangbare contractregel...
De meeste zalen waar je met je drijfin komt hebben een contract met de buma, voor die gelegenheden (bijvoorbeeld: feest in een boerenschuur) is de opdrachtgever gehouden de buma-afdracht te regelen. Hij is immers de organisator, die drijfin show is alleen leverancier van de herrie...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## showband

eens een positief verhaal in deze thread.

Van een site die ik doe waren foto's gebruikt. Het copyright stuk mooi van de foto weg ge-edit en klaar is klara. 

Ik heb de webmaster erop aangesproken en met de man afgesproken dat ik als rechthebbende een rekening op zijn plaats vind.

Vandaag is het bedrag gestort. Eind goed al goed. HET KAN DUS WEL!!! <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## sub7

foto's van onze site worden in
de krant gebruikt en dan staat 
de url onder aan de foto's 

dat is weer wel leuk  :Big Grin: 

[Die KF930's bonken !]

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:
> 
> Vandaag is het bedrag gestort. Eind goed al goed. HET KAN DUS WEL!!!



In welke grootte eenheid moeten we denken bij dat bedrag ??

dan kan ik namelijk ook nogal wat mailtjes rond gaan sturen..

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## showband

20,- voor gebruik foto bij aankondiging clinic.

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## MatthiasB

er staat hier ergens dat als je een simpele site hebt dat je niet te veel moet verwachten van hun materiaal Nu ik heb ***è'(§"omme veel moeite gedaan voor die site in elkaar te steken (het is wel simpel gedaan met frontpage) en er staat reclame op van fabrikanten met een directe link naar de fabrikant. maar ik vindt het wel wat denegrerend overkomen hoor!! Ik heb al niet te veel deftig materiaal dan komen ze je nog wat uitlaggen met je site ook

awel merci

trouwens mijn site is zo simpel omdat ik ten eerste nul van html of dergelijk code kan het is trouwens men eerste site

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## reflection

dit zijn volgens mij pas gejatte fotot's..op de fotopagina..zie je foto's van een klassefeest en carnaval in klein zaaltje..en bij apparatuur lijst en intro hebben ze opeens de beste merken en grootste evenementen..

http://www.the-eteam.tk/

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## pieterjan

Hier wil ik even op reageren ik moest lachen toen ik de volgende foto op die site hierboven zag.



RARA wie ziet waarom ik moest lachen

Ja mod weet dat ik hier eigelijk geen foto's mag plaatsen maar zo weet iedereen even wat ik bedoel.

-----------------------
Pieter-jan Jochems
Jochems Prof Licht & Geluid - Vianen UT

----------


## reflection

ik heb dus wel gelijk dat de foto's van allerlei site's zijn gejat..of is dit een dochter van j&H

ik had die foto nog niet eens gezien...

leek me alleen vreemd dat een professioneel geen contact adress heeft..en dat ze zulke apparatuur hebben en bij foto's alleen kinderfeestje



In tilburg is het te doen!! 



> citaat:U kunt hier bekijken welke onderdelen een geluidsset bevat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geluidsset 1: 
> -2x 100 Watt speakers van Sony, uitsluitend bedoeld voor spraak en/of zachte muziek.
> -1 mengpaneel met 3 stereo- en 3 microfoonkanalen  
> -1 of 2 microfoons, eventueel draadloos.
> ...



leek me ook vaag dat er bij van die dure sets een dap clubmix zit..en behringer(niet slecht ) maar een duur merk

----------


## SWDJ

Op mijn site staat een foto van een ETP PWR M6X. Foto's hiervan schijnen nogal zeldzaam te zijn, want de helft van mijn bezoekers heeft PWR M6X ingetoetst om erop te komen, heb wel een paar keer mijn foto hier en daar gezien, maar nu heb ik een groene, die wordt wat minder gejat, boeit me verder toch niet. Het zou erg zijn als ze foto's van je show gaan jatten (wat dus ook gebeurt, maar niet bij mij).

Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## Jeroen

> citaat:
> Hier wil ik even op reageren ik moest lachen toen ik de volgende foto op die site hierboven zag.
> 
> RARA wie ziet waarom ik moest lachen
> 
> Ja mod weet dat ik hier eigelijk geen foto's mag plaatsen maar zo weet iedereen even wat ik bedoel.



Ach,... zo zullen de foto's aan de rechterkant bij "prijslijst Verhuur" ook wel gejat zijn,... zeker als je de coole foto's op de fotopagina bekijkt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## sussudio

De "keuzelijst lichteffecten" is een 1op1 copy van de verhuurlijst van LightConnection (http://www.lightconnection.nl/verhuu...r-tarieven.php)

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## reflection

tss..dat je iets leent van iemand als je t vraagt oke..maar om dan te doen alsof je grote hallen vol kan hangen..best triest

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## pieterjan

Je geeft nu op je site de indruk dat jij als e-team die feestjes hebt gedaan.

-----------------------
Pieter-jan Jochems
Jochems Prof Licht & Geluid - Vianen UT

----------


## reflection

ja als ik een lasershow foto plaats op mijn site van 5 watt(voorbeeld, dat verschil zie je) en ik heb zelf een goedkope rode van 5mw..dan is dat nu eenmaal niet zoals het hoort..neem een voorbeeld aan de website van www.cyberdance.bedie zetten bij hun funktion one set ook neer dat die enkel met bediening te verkrijgen is..dat bleek hier niet uit..

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Ik heb op het forum pagina 9 even vluchtig doorgenomen(op advies van sussudio). Ik vindt het allemaal een beetje opgeblazen overkomen. Ik heb op de site slechts 3 foto's 'gejat' van andere sites om er een link van te maken, hetgeen blijkbaar niet gelukt is (zoals ik sussaudio al eerder uitgelegd heb). Mijn excuses ervoor(mede aan J&H) dat dit niet gelukt is en dat de plaatjes er nog gewoon (zonder link) staan. Ik zal dit bij de eerst volgende update direct in orde maken.



Dus als ik het goed begrijp was het de bedoeling om jouw klanten door te verwijzen naar de verhuurafdeling van J&H en zal dat na de update volgende week ook echt het geval zijn. Ik denk dat J&H best blij zal zijn met die extra klanten en gratis reclame.





> citaat:
> Ik vind dat wat sussudio zegt over 'groter voordoen dan je bent' echter wel belachelijk: Als mij gevraagd wordt een disco te geven met 2x10 Kw en 8 moving heads (ik noem maar wat), sta ik er ook echt met 2x 10 Kw en 8 moving heads. Of ik die nou echt 100% zelf betaald heb doet er in zo'n geval niet toe, wat wel belangrijk is is de vraag of het te regelen is. Ik heb zelf namelijk echt geen 20 Kw hier in de schuur staan, maar wel een collega die ook een setje van 10 kw heeft... In zo'n geval is samenwerking de oplossing en ga ik niet zitten zeuren over 'wat nou precies wel en niet van mij is'.



Mijn opmerking over "groter voordoen dan je bent" was een algemene opmerking over drive-in show die foto's van anderen gebruiken om te laten zien hoe goed zij wel niet (kunnen) zijn, maar als je dan in hun apparatuurlijstje of naar hun eigen fotoalbum kijkt dan zie je dat ze weinig spullen hebben en slechts kleine feestjes verzorgen. Zo kwam jouw site ook op mij over.

Er is niets mis met drive-ins die voor grotere feesten extra apparatuur bijhuren. Maar de foto's op hun websites zijn dan wel foto's van feesten die zij ook echt zelf gedraaid hebben.

Het kan best dat jij genoeg ervaring hebt om dergelijke grote feesten te draaien, maar dat blijkt alleen op dit moment niet echt uit je website.





> citaat:
> Wat ik over die 'gejatte' plaatjes net verteld heb, hetzelfde geldt eigenlijk voor die licht-lijst van The Light Connection. Hetzelfde probleem met links. Daarom heb ik van Harry de Kort een verhuurlijst gekregen voor eigen gebruik. Deze heb ik gewoon ingescant en op de website gezet, omdat de link niet werkt... Wat is een drive-in show nou zonder licht? Ik heb zelf aardig wat, maar kan daar geen hallen mee vol hangen. Gezien ik Harry de Kort persoonlijk ken (ik heb persoonlijk nog een lichtcursus van hem gehad) en hem regelmatig zie, lijkt mij die gescande lijst geen probleem(hij verhuurt het toch, aan mij of aan de opdrachtgever zelf) hij weet namelijk dat ik ermee om kan gaan op een professionele manier. Dat kun je van sommige klanten niet zeggen...



Je zou natuurlijk een regeltje tekst op kunnen nemen als: "Voor de verzorging van aanvullende lichtinstallaties werken wij nauw samen met een collega-verhuurbedrijf waarvan uw hier de verhuurlijst ziet". Een andere mogelijkheid is om zelf een verhuurlijst samen te stellen en alles in 1 prijs (licht + geluid) aan je klanten aan te bieden. Uiteraard reken je dan ook wat extra's voro het ingehuurde licht om de tijd die jij er extra in moet steken en het vervoer ervan te dekken.

[quote]citaat:<hr

----------


## ralph

Voordat jij mee mag bier drinken moet er nog heel wat water naar de zee...

Heb je toestemming van J&h voor het plaatsen van hun foto?
anders lijkt het mij wel heel erg grof dat je zomaar wat "leent"

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*toon*aangevend&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Nee nee  er zijn geen foto's van ons gejat ,  maar gewoon hele stukken tekst gekopieerd van onze website.<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ondanks dat deze knap verouderd is vindt www.leebodrivein.nl de tekst van delen van mijn site dermate interessant dat zij deze maar geheel hebben overgenomen.
Kijk maar eens bij reparaties en technische dienst, of bij dansvloer bij het drive in show blokje.

De desbetreffende eigenaar heb ik nog even gesproken op zijn vakantie adres.  Hij zegt de site niet zelf te hebben gemaakt ( kan waar zijn natuurlijk dus ga geen rare mailtjes naar hem sturen / dat kan altijd nog !!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

wellicht wil de moderator een uitzondering maken in dit kader ';

zoek de verschillen ;

mijn site www.discoservice.nl
zijn site www.leebodrivein.nl

wordt vervolgt

----------


## Rv

Yep, dat is tot op de letter gekopieerd!

ben ik nieuwsgierig wie de goedkoopste is!
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


____
Rv.
____

----------


## base

als jou foto's gejat worden
plaats ze dan niet !!!!!!!!!! PUNT
base <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## musicjohn

Jongens, jongens, jongens...

Dit is toch allemaal niet zo verwonderlijk? Wel eens goed naar de openingskreet van zijn homepage gekeken?





> citaat:The E-Team steelt de show



Nou ja... alleen maar "LETTERLIJK" dan !!!  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## Triple S

John, Hij is leuk!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Overigens heb ik op mijn site een link naar dit forum staan, in de vorm van het logo dat ook hierboven staat. Feitelijk ook gejat dus. Ik hoop niet dat iemand (en dan vooral J&H eigenlijk..... of eigenlijk alleen J&H<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>) daar problemen mee heeft??

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## musicjohn

Hey Triple-S,

"Banner-Linking" zoals dat genoemd wordt is op zich een hele goeie zaak. In zo'n geval voldoet een officieel logo van de website waar je naartoe linkt uitstekend. 

Maar het blijft echter altijd erg netjes om eerst even toestemming te vragen voordat je de link plaatst en het logo gebruikt. 


Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## pieterjan

die jongens van a-team doen ook nooit een site update. In een van de vorige berichten melde hij dat hij bij de eerstvolgende site update alles zou oplossen. het is echter al een maand of twee later en er is nog niks verandert!! 

A-team hoe kan dat ?

-----------------------
Pieter-jan Jochems
Jochems Prof Licht & Geluid - Vianen UT

----------


## movergaauw

edit door Modje: inhoud van deze posting verwijderd. Van mensen die deelnemen aan het forum verwachten we dat ze zich netjes gedragen. dat blijkt hier niet uit, laten we het een oprecht opvliegend karakter noemen, maar ongewenst is het wel!

En wat betreft fotos van fabrikanten, je pakt een wit laken desnoods glimmend karton, je dumpt je handel derop en kieken maar.

----------


## dome

Ook weer een prachtig plaatje op de site van de mannen van leebo,
de truss aan de ringen in de gymzaal. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: En wat betreft fotos van fabrikanten, je pakt een wit laken desnoods glimmend karton, je dumpt je handel derop en kieken maar.



nog makkelijker:

een: Back-Drop.....

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## movergaauw

> citaat:
> een: Back-Drop.....
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Merijn



heb jij witte backdrops?

----------


## Merijndj

nee, maar zwarte willen ook goed werken voor je apparatuur hoor.....

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## movergaauw

Nee, wit is veel duidelijker, Mhs en Scans zijn meestal zwart. En wit is mooier. Je ziet het gewoon veel beter.

----------


## RDH

> citaat:Het gaat mn eer te na om daar over te zeiken maar als ik hem zie sla ik als nog ze kutbek naar de klote.



Je bent bang dat je reputatie eraan gaat? Nou dan denk ik dat je met zulk taalgebruik op een forum je reputatie meer schade toebrengt dan simpelweg de site te verwijderen van de host (of heb je geen wachtwoord?). En ik denk niet dat die persoon van mening veranderd door m 'op z'n bek te slaan'

Is misschien mijn mening...maar toch, wat hebben wij aan deze informatie? Of gaan we strax geen stamppot eten en bier drinken maar mekaar af gaan lopen rossen om een paar fotootjes?

groeten,

Remco

----------


## musicjohn

Wijze woorden Remco... wijze woorden.... <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>


Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## jurjen_barel

Het kan zijn zijn dat ik er overheen heb gelezen, omdat het al eens is genoemd, maar:
ooit weleens eens ged8 aan een beveiliging in je html-code zetten?

http://www.leejoo.nl heeft er meerdere waar je uit kan kiezen.

Sterkte, Jurjen

P.S. ik heb laatst drive-in.eigenstart.nl opgericht, maar er was een plaatje die ik wel 20 keer tegenkwam, een gifje van een bewegende discjockey met 3 platespelers of zo

----------


## showband

In principe is mijn site bedoeld om reclame te maken. Ik heb dus erg graag dat kijkers stukken downloaden. Omdat ze daarmee aan de verspreiding van mijn reclame helpen. (als jij gaat folderen mogen behulpzame mensen natuurlijk ook die dingen kopieren en aan bekenden doorgeven. gratis verspreiding toch?) Een kopieerbeveiliging irriteert dan en voorkomt een goed stuk reclame.

Het vervelende is als zogenaamde collega's jouw reclamemaeriaal op hun site gebruiken om jou te beconcureren. Die mensen hou je met kopieerbeveiligingen niet tegen. Ik vind het leuk om demo's te verzamelen van collega's. Heb een schijf vol in de kast. Het is nog nooit voorgekomen dat een kopieerbeveiliging meer dan 30 seconden vertraagde bij het downloaden... [} :Smile: ]

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Vandaag is dhr van B. van Amersfoort van LEEBO drive in show bij ons op de zaak geweest met excuses en gebak.

Naar zijn zegge is de bouwer van zijn internetsite wegens gebrek aan eigen goede ideeen maar op mijn site gaan kijken en gaan kopieeren.

De laatste zaken op zijn site worden nog aangepast na de meest duidelijke kopieen van tekst al veranderd te hebben.

Inmiddels hebben we nog een tweetal sites op de korrel die in iets mindere mate hetzelfde doen.

Is er nu niemand meer creatief van zich zelf ?

Of vindt iedereen onze inmiddels 4 jaar (ver) oude(rde) zo geweldig goed.

p.s.  zodra onze vernieuwde site in de lucht is mgen jullie commetaar leveren. complimenten mogen natuurlijk ook.

----------


## Gast1401081

&lt;&lt; met excuses en gebak.&gt;&gt;

kijk, zo hoort dat.

----------


## showband

Mijn belangrijkste band heet al een aantal jaren :
D.I.S.C.O.
Staat bij de KvK ingeschreven als:
D.I.S.C.O.

Nou heeft BisMajeur een discoshow op de markt gebracht....
http://www.tvosje.nl/Thema/Thema015.jpg

En deze tekst + de site van het genoemde bandje....
http://www.bismajeur.nl/nederlands/e...7&item_nID=566
kun je vergelijken met de bio van mijn site www.livedisco.nl 
http://home.wanadoo.nl/showband/bio.htm

GROMMMMMM!!!!! :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## musicjohn

Je gaat ze toch zeker wel een *"vriendelijk"* mailtje sturen neem ik aan?

----------


## DeMennooos

Lekker druk blijven maken met zijn allen.
Internet is nog steeds een medium wat auteursrechtelijk zeer lastig in elkaar zit.

Gewoon vriendelijk mailen. Geen reactie? Dan provider op de hoogte brengen. Beetje doorzettingsvemogen en bluffen en de site wordt gesommeerd vanuit de provider om de gestolen info te verwijderen.
Doorbluffen en de site wordt vanzelf offline gehaald.
Veel dedicated URL's draaien bij goedekope providers, vatbaar voor poeha en blahblah.

En die scripts om foto's zo genaamd onjatbaar te maken? Een lachtertje.

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Misschien hebben zij dezelfde webmaster als die leebo drivein show.

Wellicht ook voor jou gebak bij de koffie.

Zoals ik al eerder zei ( en zeker voor een organisatie bureau super fout)

*Is er nu helemaal niemand meer creatief bezig*

----------


## Niek...

Op dat punt ben ik het met je eens :-)

Echter: je kunt wel creatieve ideeen hebben en creatief bezig zijn; maar misschien niet de kunde hebben om dit in iets "tastbaars" om te zetten. Beter goed gejat dan slecht bedacht...

OK: Vragen is altijd een optie...

----------


## Dj_DR

zielig van ze!! k zou ut gewoon ff vragen(en dan nee zeggen  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## B-Rental

je doet er niks aan, copyeren blijven ze toch. Alleen ik vind het een beetje onzin als jullie kletsen over ONGEVEER hetzelfde.
Als het ongeveer hetzelfde is kun je ze niks maken omdat ze het toch anders hebben...helaas maar waar.

----------


## Michael

Als dat het alleen maar was ok maar er zijn ook genoeg sites die copieren complete intro pagina's, nemen gewoonweg foto's van andere bedrijven over en liegen dat het niet meer normaal is als ze erop worden geattendeerd. Men gaat soms veel te ver en sommigen mensen schuwen zich zelfs niet meer om gewoon een naam van een bedrijf over te copieren en zich voor te doen als iemand die voor dat bedrijf werkt of zelfs gewoonweg zeggen dat hij dat bedrijf is.

----------


## fredjuhh

Pas heb ik bij mijn site ook ff een r-muis scriptje erop gemikt, al weet ik dat t weinig uitmaakt, aangezien je nog altijd de bron kan weergeven en zo de foto's alsnog kan overnemen. Maar dan staat er gelukkig nog de URL van de site onderaan de pic, dus moeten ze ook PS weer opstarten. Zo maak je het de klakkeloze overnemers IIG een stukje moeilijker.

----------


## Klaaske

En anders kun je altijd nog een printscreentje doen....

----------


## ralph

jahaaa!
voor de mensen die de J&H site een beetje kennen: staat nogal wat strakke teksten op die anderen ook graag gebruiken

kijk voor de lol eerst even naar het origineel op www.discoshow.nl en daarna op de kopie site: http://www.freakydancer-showproductions.nl/index.htm

bruiloften pagina van die knakkers is echt triest...

Inspiratie opdoen is tegenwoordig niet genoeg, wordt gewoon met fotoos en al gekopieerd. sneu noem ik dat.

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> jahaaa!
> voor de mensen die de J&H site een beetje kennen: staat nogal wat strakke teksten op die anderen ook graag gebruiken
> 
> kijk voor de lol eerst even naar het origineel op www.discoshow.nl en daarna op de kopie site: http://www.freakydancer-showproductions.nl/index.htm
> 
> bruiloften pagina van die knakkers is echt triest...
> 
> Inspiratie opdoen is tegenwoordig niet genoeg, wordt gewoon met fotoos en al gekopieerd. sneu noem ik dat.



tjee das pas echt grof, om zoiets te doen[xx(]

----------


## BAJ productions

en heb je die gozertjes het vertelt dat je dat niet op prijs stelt?
(lezen als op hun bek geramt)

----------


## axs

gheghe

Leuke copy, inclusief de taalfouten  :Big Grin: [8D] :Wink:

----------


## timescape

Is hier nu iets aan gedaan ? Of is het zo dat hier eigelijk niets aan te doen is ? Best lullig als je zelf een mooie site laat maken, en iemand anders kopieërt hem compleet !

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

BLijf dit soort praktijken bizar vinden... Gewoon te aso voor woorden

----------


## AJB

OK iedereen ff bericht sturen bij het onderdeel "bookings" [ :Embarrassment: )]
flink spammen die hap

of mail naar;

info@freakydancer-showproductions.nl

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> OK iedereen ff bericht sturen bij het onderdeel "bookings" [)]
> flink spammen die hap
> 
> of mail naar;
> 
> info@freakydancer-showproductions.nl



Beetje laag van je om op te roepen om te spammen. Staan trouwens straffen op!
Oki dat je het er niet eens mee bent met wat die gast doet, maar om het zo aan te pakken... [V][xx(] Helpt echt niet!

----------


## AJB

Ach kom... Niet te braaf he ...[V]Dit soort lui verdienen niet beter dus laat lekker joh...

----------


## CyberNBD

http://www.thechange.tk en http://www.cyberdance.nl  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
Weer een jattert gevonden, zelfs de contact link in de introtekst wijst nog naar mijn site!
Moestie offline zijn (hier ga ik ff achteraan [} :Smile: ][} :Smile: ]):
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/forum/kopietje.jpg

----------


## BAJ productions

moet zeggen dat ik me behoorlijk erger aan dat soort mensen. kwam pas een foto tegen die me wel erg bekend voor kwam(waar ik zelf op stond).

maar wat kun je der aan doen.

denk niets????

----------


## som

echt wel eng;
moet je eens de site van cyber en die van de jatmozen gelijktijdig openen.
op een tabje klikken van thechange nog een paar keer heen en weer klikken en op een gegeven moment draait thechange onder de banner van cyber, dus zelfs i.explorer kan ze niet meer uit elkaar houden[V]

----------


## djbirdie

Ja dat probleem had ik ook...

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Beter goed gejat dan slecht bedacht he...

Moet zeggen dat die "copy" site er wel beter uit ziet dan het "origineel".....

----------


## sussudio

Ik dacht dat het jatten van foto's een beetje uit was, maar nee hoor.

De volgende persoon lijkt o.a. te werken voor the Galaxy Drive-in en voor Sussudio :-)

http://cu2.nl/dj-g-house2

Ik heb het gelinkte plaatje maar even voorzien van een URL, zodat zijn bezoekertjes zien waar het vandaan komt.

Mooiste quotes van deze "dj":
"maar er is ook altijd gratis een eindtspectacelshow GRATIS"
"met statief dus hoeft niet aan de plafon"

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik denk dat deze niet veel aandacht verdient, hij vraagt vooraf te betalen anders komtie niet, een vroege oplichter misschien?? Maarja, dit is minder erg dan wanneer het grotere disco's zijn die fotos jatten. Hier ziet zo'n beetje iedereen wel dat het niet klopt.

----------


## Bastisito

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dré_
> Het kan NOG VEEL erger. Een aantal jaren geleden vond een drive-in show (powerbass, bass power of zo (kan het wel opzoeken)) het nodig om mijn COMPLETE SITE te jatten. Alle teksten, alle foto's, knopjes, kleuren alles. Zeg maar geB*hringerd! Ze waren zelfs op een paar plaatsen vergeten mijn bedrijfsnaam eruit te halen.
> 
> -- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --



Sorry dat ik deze quote van pagina 1 haal [8D], maar moet hier toch even op reageren!

Onze drive-in show heet Powerbass maar heeft hier niks, maar dan ook niks mee te maken. We hebben zelf een site, en nooit de site van Dré (New-Line) gejat. Denk dat Dré zich vergist in de naam (is al tijdje geleden inmiddels).

Maargoed, wilde ik even kwijt :Big Grin:

----------


## mverdult

zet gewoon een watermerk in je foto's met je internet adres ofzo, maken ze gelijk een beetje reclame voor je als ze weer eens wat van je site jatten

----------


## dj_lucv

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mverdult_
> 
> zet gewoon een watermerk in je foto's met je internet adres ofzo, maken ze gelijk een beetje reclame voor je als ze weer eens wat van je site jatten



Reclame? [B)]
Als je met naam en website adres op een of andere lelijke Cu2/KinderTent of wat dan ook voor site inclusief vele spelfouten en knipperende gifjes staat mag je dat toch zeker geen reclame meer noemen? Al is het alleen maar omdat je waarschijnlijk nog niet eens op zoek bent naar het publiek wat daar serieus aan het rondsurfen is.

----------


## moderator

Eej, sussudio!
long time no see!!!

Ze moeten jullie wel vaak hebben he met die fotojatterij.
Is denk ik wel een groot compliment voor jullie site (stiekum toch echt wel!)
Van een slechte site wil niemand wat jatten :Wink: 

greetz, modje

----------


## pluzz

het is zogoed als onmogelijk om foto's te beschermen tegen diefstal op internet, watdaarin tegen wel kan is het de bezoeker lastig maken dit is door watermerken in je foto's voegen een beetje klooien met java-script (zal er niet te diep opingaan) en hardlinks voorkomen dwz: dat je voorkomt dat de foto vanaf jou site wordt gepubliceerd op andere sites, dit scheeld je band breedte en je weet zeker dat een foto elders dus echt gejat is en niet gewoon doorgelinkt!

hoe dat allemaal moet kan je me gerust een keertje vragen via de mail, maar een echt bedrijfje heeft vast een goeie webmaster :P
en een foto met jou watermerk is altijd reclame het gaat tenslotte om de foto en niet om die site met spelfouten  :Big Grin:

----------


## B-there

Tip:
Voor watermerk programma's (GRATIS) zie bv.:
http://www.watermarkfactory.com

Of zoek even via Google naar 'watermark photos'

Gr

Bart

----------


## pluzz

je kan watermerken ook dynamisch laten genereren op internet door middel van een php script das ook gratis en het gaat geheel automatisch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

kan het niet door de foto in een gesloten directory te zetten, en de code in een swf-file mee te sturen? 

ook een optie : iedere maand een nieuwe foto-directory aanmaken, en de html ff aanpasen naar die nieuwe directory. komen ze iedere maand DileNotFound tegen op hun pagina, of een kruisje.

----------


## pluzz

kan ook idd
je kan dus ook gewoon voorkomen dat de foto's het zo doen  :Big Grin: 
maar goed dat is iets voor de webmasters denk dan, er is zegmaar een hoop dat je kan doen om het ze lastig te maken maar het onmogelijk maken is helaas geen optie (goed id trouwens van die swf  :Big Grin: )

----------


## sussudio

Hotlinken is best te voorkomen, maar dan worden de foto's dus gewoon gecopieerd en wordt het helemaal lastig om te zien wie je foto's misbruikt.

----------


## Gast1401081

vanuit een flash-swfje is het onmogelijk te copieren, volgens mij.
je krijgt op je rechtermuisknop een raar flash-menuutje te zien. en geen eigenschappen als locatie etc.

----------


## pluzz

een printscreen doet in dat geval ook wonderen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

maar dan heb je m nog niet op de server staan. Eerst weer opnieuw inscannen, etc, kwaliteitsverkies, etc. .. T gaat die cowboys erom dat ze met andermans veren pronken, enzo.
En snel ff een webpage in elkaar flansen met daarop een paar mooie lichtshowtjes.

----------


## djbirdie

printscreen wil niet zeggen dat je het scherm daadwerkelijk uitprint. je hebt dan een screenshot wat je best in photoshop tot een normale foto kunt maken...

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pluzz_
> 
> je kan watermerken ook dynamisch laten genereren op internet door middel van een php script das ook gratis en het gaat geheel automatisch



Zal er niet te zeer op ingaan, maar dan moet je toch al geen beginner meer in de php-taal zijn om dit te kunnen verwezelijken. (GDlib enzo [:I])





> citaat: vanuit een flash-swfje is het onmogelijk te copieren, volgens mij.
> je krijgt op je rechtermuisknop een raar flash-menuutje te zien. en geen eigenschappen als locatie etc.



Als je een beetje kunt programmeren in PHP/Actionscript, kan je dit allemaal automatisch laten doen. 

Maarja, zoals gezegd: Dit ligt volledig in het kunnen/niet kunnen van de webmaster (en meestal ook aan de factuur  :Big Grin: )

----------


## voederbietel

mij intereseert het me niet als ze bijv. partypics jatten en gebruiken op msn of watdan ook, maar als een andere drive-in mijn plaatjes gaat jatten wordt ik daar wel naar om,
tot op heden geen last van gehad :Big Grin: 

greetz frans

----------


## pluzz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LichtNichtje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door pluzz_
> ...



tis idd niet voor de beginners nee maar er zijn altijd wel hobbyisten die dat wel voor je kunnen maken (en het kan inderdaad met standaard geschreven programmatjes maar het kan ook gewoon met zelf gemaakte zooi werkt bij mij prima  :Big Grin: )

en dus komen we weer tot de conclusie dat stelen niet onmogelijk te maken is maar wel lastig!

----------


## JH

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> vanuit een flash-swfje is het onmogelijk te copieren, volgens mij.
> je krijgt op je rechtermuisknop een raar flash-menuutje te zien. en geen eigenschappen als locatie etc.



Het is moeilijker om een swfje te kopiëren maar zeker niet onmogelijk, een flash movie zijn beelden achter elkaar die worden gecompiled je kan deze namelijk ook decompilen met specifieke software... In principe kan je alles wat op je scherm komt kopiëren. Natuurlijk gaat dit meestal ook gepaard met kwaliteitsverlies, Het doeltreffendste is om een watermerk aan te brengen op je foto's, dit is dan natuurlijk weer opzichtiger. Wat je ook altijd kan doen is je flash movie laden in een andere window (bv. door xml) hierdoor vind je decompiler je movie niet en zullen al veel "fotoleners" afhaken... Maar natuurlijk  is dit ook weer te omzeilen maar dit is al een zeer goed begin om je fotos te beveiligen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Er staat mij iets van bij dat ik het al eens eerder heb genoemd maar ik zal het nog maar eens noemen:
Beveiligen is onmogelijk. Het enige wat een beetje afschrikt is een watermerk, maar andere foto's kunnen simpelweg worden gejat met behulp van een screencapture. Kun je nog zo'n mooi script hebben, worden ze toch gejat.  :Smile: 

Gewoon een paar foto's selecteren voor je website waar mooie lichtshow-foto's op staan, de rest bewaren voor een plakboek dat de serieuze klant in kan zien. Die paar foto's op de site op een strategische plek van een watermerkje voorzien, een nette tekst eronder die uitlegt geeft over de beperkte foto's en het watermerk en dat de klant gerust mag langskomen om andere foto's te bekijken en de mogelijkheden voor zijn/haar feest door te nemen.  :Wink:

----------


## mverdult

ik gebruik jalbum voor mijn fotoboek. daar zit de voorziening van het watermerk standaard in verwerkt.....

----------


## showband

als je swf scriptjes gebruikt zijn ze ook te jatten. Maar het merendeel van de DJ's moet jatten omdat ze hun internet zaken niet zelf voor elkaar krijgen. 

Technieken om slimmere beveiligingen te omzeilen kosten meer tijd dan het gewoon zelf even maken. De massa vang je er dus wel mee af.

Voor de rest dus watermerk. [} :Smile: ]

----------


## showband

Weer een nieuw geval...
Level Music Support ( http://www.levelms.nl/ ) Adverteert met foto's van een avond met mijn lichtset....
http://www.speurders.nl/muziekinstru...1.0.1.470.3723

Het is erg bont. Dit is dus geen gewone verhuurset. Maar nota bene een set van mijn band die ik een avond ergens neer heb gezet. Zo stoer is die nou ook niet. 

Citaat van hun advertentie: _"Zoekt u als band, artiest of evenementen organisator ook professioneel geluid en licht."_ Met foto's van mijn lichtset. Citaat van hun site: _"Tijdens de oud en nieuw nacht van 2005 op 2006, verzorgde Level Music Support de techniek bij The Jagz."_ Met drie pagina's foto's van mijn lichtset. Terwijl ik niet eens van het bestaan van die tent afweet..
Ik weet trouwens ook 100% zeker dat de geluidsset ook niet van hun was of dat het hele feest door hun als klus was aangenomen. De drummer/gitarist waren de hoofdaannemers van geluid en licht.

 :Confused:

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...ber.php?u=3992 


doe m de groeten.


 


en
 

bedoelde je

rechtermuisknop / eigenschappen, kun je de server zien...

----------


## showband

Yep dat is mijn bandsetje. Ik was gevraagd door die band daar om met oud en nieuw wat neer te zetten. Heeft standje automaat gedraait voor het grootste deel van de avond.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

De drummer zette zelf geluid neer. (EV, carver, A&H) En ik heb nog geholpen met wat hints voor richten van de toppen, uitvallende versterkers aan de praat gekregen, zaallampen parrenset aan de praat krijgen en andere hand en spandiensten waar ik de techniek van die boys even bij heb gemist. En voor de rest op een bank liggen pitten tijdens de disco.

En jawel ik weet dat de kleuren vloeken. Maar als je last moment iemand op oud en nieuw red met licht en deze set met een botex scanmaster aanstuurt hoop ik op begrip.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## showband

Response via mail:
_"Bij elke productie die op onze site staat waren wij op enige manier betrokken dit kan zijn als geluid of licht levrancier of als technische ondersteuning. Al u even verteld om welke productie het gaat op onze site dan kan ik u exact vertellen wat wij bij die productie gedaan hebben."_

Dat gaat dus niets worden met die gasten.  :Mad:  

En de response van die advertentiesite :
_Geachte mevrouw, meneer,
Het Speurders.nl Team heeft de advertentie 17293454 gecontroleerd en is tot de conclusie gekomen dat uw klacht ongegrond is. De advertentie bevat naar onze mening geen inhoud (foto, beschrijving, artikel of dienst) die volgens onze regels als ontoelaatbaar of ongewenst wordt beschouwd. Hieronder volgt een kopie van uw klacht:
IK ben de eigenaar en technische man van de hier aangeboden lichtset op deze foto.

De klacht betrof de volgende advertentie:
Advertentienummer: 17293454
Rubriek: Muziekinstrumenten
Subrubriek: Muzikanten
Advertentietitel: Professioneel geluid en licht
Zoekt u als band, artiest of evenementen organisator ook professioneel geluid en licht._ 

De telegraaf maakt het ook niet uit.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.levelms.nl/index.php3?typ...levelms&pid=92 

heb je je hele feestje

----------


## levelms

Zoals meneer zelf al liet zien, hebben wij gevraag om welke foto's het ging. Heeft hij niet willen vertellen maar wel hier.

Dit was zijn reactie p ons verzoek om te zeggen om welke foto's het ging;

_Zak er dan maar maar in. Ik vind dit niet normaal en jullie kennelijk wel. 
O.K. einde discussie.

gegroet
_

Nou hebben wij in opdracht van de drummer het geluid gedaan en ook op zijn verzoek een fotograaf laten komen en op zijn verzoek de foto's op onze site gezet. Dus alles is netjes in overleg met de drummer en gitarist gebeurd. Het is zelfs zo dat wij de foto's hebben laten maken op hun verzoek. Dus voor dat je iemand beschudigd..... even verder vragen graag.

Je hebt m'n mail

----------


## showband

> Zoals meneer zelf al liet zien, hebben wij gevraag om welke foto's het ging. Heeft hij niet willen vertellen maar wel hier.
> 
> Dit was zijn reactie p ons verzoek om te zeggen om welke foto's het ging;
> 
> _Zak er dan maar maar in. Ik vind dit niet normaal en jullie kennelijk wel._ 
> _O.K. einde discussie._
> 
> _gegroet_
> 
> ...



Kort en goed: Jullie adverteren op speurders.nl met LICHT en geluid. Als voorbeelden van wat JULIE leveren staat MIJN lichtset op een klus die IK heb aangenomen en waarmee jouw bedrijf op lichtgebied niets mee te maken hadden. 
Als jij in opdracht van een band geluid doet vind ik prima, kennelijk verhuur jij geen eigen sets maar die van derden. Heel goed. Dat je daar in overleg met die gasten voor gaat adverteren is ook prima. 

Maar heel simpel: De lichtklus waar jullie mee adverteren hebben jullie NIET gedaan. Die heb ik gedaan. (hoe houtje touwtje dan ook) . Het is leuk dat jij op verzoek van de drummer en gitarist kennelijk op speurders mijn lichtset zit te verhuren maar ik vind dat persoonlijk gewoon raar. Weet je eigenlijk wel mijn verhuurvoorwaarden? Prijzen? Of ik beschikbaar ben? Of mijn set sowieso wel te huur is op alle gelegenheden die jij doet? Welke materialen precies inclusief zijn? Kortom waarmee je aan het adverteren bent?

Als jij gewoon in het algemeen licht verhuurt. Waarom gebruik je daar de foto's dan niet van maar die van deze avond? Je adverteert toch normaal gesproken met de zaken die je werkelijk gedaan hebt? Het verzoek van een klant om te adverteren met spullen die jij niet verhuurt aannemen is bizar en dat ga ik bij hen inderdaad ook navragen waarom zij dat gedaan hebben. In plaats van hun eigen advertenties voor geluid en een band op speurders te zetten.

----------


## Gast1401081

Level is er blijkbaar toch van overtuigd geraakt dat die licht-foto's niet op zn site horen, want hij heeft de foto's op speurders.nl ge-edit. 
Zoals bovenstaand al te zien is, trouwens...

ik ga mn posting niet edditten, er stonden eerst een stel identieke foto's.

voor de duidelijkheid, ik vind het een storm in een glas water...

----------


## rinus bakker

Een beetje terugkomend op de algemene strekking van het topic:
Ja. Ik jat ook foto's, maar dan niet zozeer om zelf mee te showen.
Maar ik ga als een echte hyena (overigens vaak na een tip van iemand, vergelijk het maar met de aasgieren die in de lucht boven een kadaver hangen) allerlei websites af om daar de rottigheid te bekijken. 
Dus eigenlijk gebruik ik het feit dat mensen openlijk toenen dat ze niet weten wat ze aan het doen zijn.
Mooie voorbeelden voor mijn cursusmateriaal en af en toe ook een vette sneer op het forum. 
Maar het blijft in zekere zin wel jatten ja.
;-)
Waarvoor dan mijn (nietgemeende) excuses.

----------


## levelms

Ik heb geen zin in deze hijsa en. heb daarom foto's bij speurders veranderd maar zekker niet op de site, ik heb al uitgelegd hoe het zit. en daar blijf ik bij. Wij verhuren wel dergelijk zelf materialen

_Kort en goed: Jullie adverteren op speurders.nl met LICHT en geluid. Als voorbeelden van wat JULIE leveren staat MIJN lichtset op een klus die IK heb aangenomen en waarmee jouw bedrijf op lichtgebied niets mee te maken hadden. 
Als jij in opdracht van een band geluid doet vind ik prima, kennelijk verhuur jij geen eigen sets maar die van derden. Heel goed. Dat je daar in overleg met die gasten voor gaat adverteren is ook prima._ 

_Ik verhuur wel degelijk eigensets, kom maar een keer op de koffie kan je het zien maak wel even een afspraak.


Maar heel simpel: De lichtklus waar jullie mee adverteren hebben jullie NIET gedaan. Die heb ik gedaan. (hoe houtje touwtje dan ook) . Het is leuk dat jij op verzoek van de drummer en gitarist kennelijk op speurders mijn lichtset zit te verhuren maar ik vind dat persoonlijk gewoon raar. Weet je eigenlijk wel mijn verhuurvoorwaarden? Prijzen? Of ik beschikbaar ben? Of mijn set sowieso wel te huur is op alle gelegenheden die jij doet? Welke materialen precies inclusief zijn? Kortom waarmee je aan het adverteren bent?

Als jij gewoon in het algemeen licht verhuurt. Waarom gebruik je daar de foto's dan niet van maar die van deze avond? Je adverteert toch normaal gesproken met de zaken die je werkelijk gedaan hebt? Het verzoek van een klant om te adverteren met spullen die jij niet verhuurt aannemen is bizar en dat ga ik bij hen inderdaad ook navragen waarom zij dat gedaan hebben. In plaats van hun eigen advertenties voor geluid en een band op speurders te zetten


 
Ik adverteer niet speciaal met die licht set, ik zeg ook niet dat de drummer en gitaris zeggen dat ik het op speurders moet zetten, maar wel dat ik de foto's voor hun heb laten maken en dat ze met toestemming op mijn site staan

_

----------


## moderator

Wellicht een idee dan om erbij te vermelden dat je niet het licht voor deze klus deed? lijkt mij wel zo netjes....

Als ik op een klus als monitortech sta geboekt, dan plaats ik geen geen foto's met wappers etc, gewoon omdat dat een verkeerd beeld geeft van wat ik op die klus heb gedaan, of moet ik het toch als dikdoenerij zien als je dat wel doet?

Het is maar een vraag!

----------


## levelms

> Wellicht een idee dan om erbij te vermelden dat je niet het licht voor deze klus deed? lijkt mij wel zo netjes....
> 
> Als ik op een klus als monitortech sta geboekt, dan plaats ik geen geen foto's met wappers etc, gewoon omdat dat een verkeerd beeld geeft van wat ik op die klus heb gedaan, of moet ik het toch als dikdoenerij zien als je dat wel doet?
> 
> Het is maar een vraag!



Heb je *gelijk* in, maar ik denk dat hoe showband het heeft aangepakt met zijn geschreeuw en geroep ook niet juist is, want ik heb wel degelijk gereageerd op z'n mail, met de vraag om welke foto's het ging zodat ik hem uitleg kon geven. Als hij normaal had gereageerd had ik zelfs zijn naam bij de foto's op m'n site willen zetten. Ik ze van speurders afgehaald, omdat ik geen zin heb in dit soort discussie, wij plaatsen meerdere advertenties en pakken aldoor verschillende foto's (stonden nu toevallig foto's van deze productie bij maar ook van een productie waar alles van ons was. Ik zal daar op letten, maar om te gaan roepen dat foto's gejat zijn(terwijl ze voor de band kosteloos op gemaakt zijn voor hun site) en dat ik zelf niks verhuur is ook niet correct (denk ik :Confused:   :Mad:  ).

----------


## Gast1401081

Zullen w het maar weer houden op een Vreselijk Low Budget Klusje? 
Als ze al een lichtset bij meneer A "matsen" en een geluidssetje bij meneer "B"...


En nou ophouden erover. Heb er verder geen zin meer in...

----------


## showband

Dan had ik het inderdaad bij het verkeerde end. Ik ging uit mijn dak omdat ik dacht dat jullie je van de domme hielden. 

Ik ben er van uit gegaan dat dit de enige foto's in jullie reclame waren van klussen die jullie niet echt hadden gedaan. Ik begrijp nu dat er zoveel zijn, dat de mensen die mailen even moeten aanduiden over welke ze jullie aanspreken? Dat is inderdaad een heel normaal verhaal.  :Cool:  

_Ik heb nergens geroepen dat je foto's gejat waren trouwens. Dit is de entry in het forum waar bedrijfjes besproken worden die reclame maken met zaken die ze niet bezitten/doen. Er is een forumettiquette die voorschrijft dat je geen nieuwe threads aanmaakt als er een oude bestaat._

----------


## levelms

> Dan had ik het inderdaad bij het verkeerde end. Ik ging uit mijn dak omdat ik dacht dat jullie je van de domme hielden. 
> 
> Ik ben er van uit gegaan dat dit de enige foto's in jullie reclame waren van klussen die jullie niet echt hadden gedaan. Ik begrijp nu dat er zoveel zijn, dat de mensen die mailen even moeten aanduiden over welke ze jullie aanspreken? Dat is inderdaad een heel normaal verhaal.  
> 
> _Ik heb nergens geroepen dat je foto's gejat waren trouwens. Dit is de entry in het forum waar bedrijfjes besproken worden die reclame maken met zaken die ze niet bezitten/doen. Er is een forumettiquette die voorschrijft dat je geen nieuwe threads aanmaakt als er een oude bestaat._



Voor mij is het goed zo ik wil dit verder laten rusten en bekijke onze site maar eens daar staan veel foto's op (van eigen producties.) Kom een keer op de koffie en wie weet kunnen we nog wat voor elkaar beteken, want ik ga waarschijnlijk nog wel eens geluid doen voor het bandje.

----------


## vasco

@levelms:
Je moet nog even je hostingprovider of webdesigner betalen  :Big Grin:

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Tijdens de oud en nieuw nacht van 2005 op 2006, verzorgde Level Music Support de techniek bij The Jagz. Het optreden vond plaats in de sporthal Rhoon.



Daar zou ik dan wel even netjes zetten dat jullie het GELUID hebben verzorgd. De "techniek" staat ook voor licht, wat jullie dus blijkbaar niet hebben gedaan.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Vraag me uberhaubt af, of het wettelijk is toegestaan om de klant op deze manier publikelijk aan de schandpaal te nachelen.... Beetje rare praktijken... zou niet mijn provider moeten zijn

----------


## levelms

> Vraag me uberhaubt af, of het wettelijk is toegestaan om de klant op deze manier publikelijk aan de schandpaal te nachelen.... Beetje rare praktijken... zou niet mijn provider moeten zijn



Zoals je zag de de website het een paar uur later weer, hij heeft de servers verhuisd en tijdens dat proces is dat gebeurd en  was dus een foutje toen ik het las heb ik hem gebeld en gezegd dat dat er stond en toen deed paar uur later de zite het weer.

een slordig foutje. maar ja

----------


## levelms

> Daar zou ik dan wel even netjes zetten dat jullie het GELUID hebben verzorgd. De "techniek" staat ook voor licht, wat jullie dus blijkbaar niet hebben gedaan.



Is al gebeurt.

----------


## vasco

> Zoals je zag de de website het een paar uur later weer, hij heeft de servers verhuisd en tijdens dat proces is dat gebeurd en was dus een foutje toen ik het las heb ik hem gebeld en gezegd dat dat er stond en toen deed paar uur later de zite het weer.
> 
> een slordig foutje. maar ja



Dat is zeker een slordig foutje.

Was geen goede reclame voor jou, verbind je daar dan nog concequentie's aan voor jou "leverancier"?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Als ik dat hier zo lees mag ik wel gaan uitkijken! Ik zie namelijk op de planning hier een paar keer DISCO staan  :Wink:  Fototoestel maar thuislaten dan? :P

----------


## showband

> Als ik dat hier zo lees mag ik wel gaan uitkijken! Ik zie namelijk op de planning hier een paar keer DISCO staan  Fototoestel maar thuislaten dan? :P



haha, je weet wel wat ik bedoel.  :Big Grin:  

Wil jij de boys van Muss die gisteren la commedia deden nog namens mij bedanken voor het geluid. Ik ben redelijk gevloerd afgevoerd. (heerst een leuk griepje) De band vond het geluid prima. Ik heb er zelf niets van gehoord, was te ziek om er iets van te merken.  :Embarrassment: 

(tijdens de derde set nog op en neer naar de plee gerend om te schotsen enzo)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> haha, je weet wel wat ik bedoel.  
> 
> Wil jij de boys van Muss die gisteren la commedia deden nog namens mij bedanken voor het geluid. Ik ben redelijk gevloerd afgevoerd. (heerst een leuk griepje) De band vond het geluid prima. Ik heb er zelf niets van gehoord, was te ziek om er iets van te merken. 
> 
> (tijdens de derde set nog op en neer naar de plee gerend om te schotsen enzo)



Haha doe ik, mening van Steven was hetzelfde: voor herhaling vatbaar. Beterschap!

----------


## MusicSupport

> haha, je weet wel wat ik bedoel.  
> 
> Wil jij de boys van Muss die gisteren la commedia deden nog namens mij bedanken voor het geluid. Ik ben redelijk gevloerd afgevoerd. (heerst een leuk griepje) De band vond het geluid prima. Ik heb er zelf niets van gehoord, was te ziek om er iets van te merken. 
> 
> (tijdens de derde set nog op en neer naar de plee gerend om te schotsen enzo)



Graag gedaan hoor!  :Big Grin:  

Ik zag je ineens rennen en toen was er een nummertje zonder gitaar. Helaas konden we niks doen om je een beter gevoel te geven. Beterschap met uitzieken in ieder geval!

Fijn bandje overigens!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

(Was overigens altijd geregd als Stinger hier maar kon de login gegevens niet meer vinden, dus een nieuwe account aangemaakt. Moet ik weer helemaal bij 1 beginnen  :Frown:  )

----------


## jop

Hmmmm deze kwam mij bekend voor: http://www.jantjesverjaardag.nl/

(check de J&H Drive-in pagina)

----------


## emiel-r

> Hmmmm deze kwam mij bekend voor: http://www.jantjesverjaardag.nl/
> 
> (check de J&H Drive-in pagina)



= template van templatemonster.com

----------


## jakkes72

> Zoals je zag de de website het een paar uur later weer, hij heeft de servers verhuisd en tijdens dat proces is dat gebeurd en was dus een foutje toen ik het las heb ik hem gebeld en gezegd dat dat er stond en toen deed paar uur later de zite het weer.
> 
> een slordig foutje. maar ja



Ik weet ook nog wel een (slordig?) foutje te noemen, maar ik neem aan dat LevelMS wel weet waar ik op doel....
(Zonder hier publiekelijk al te veel op in te gaan), maar ik krijg geen reactie op mail, voicemail, SMS en de vaste nummers van LevelMS kloppen blijken ook niet zoals die vermeld staan op zijn website.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Onze vriend van LevelMS doet wel eens meer dingen die niet kunnen, zoals materiaal bestellen en nooit betalen. 
Hem proberen bereiken via alle mogelijke nummers, e-mail, brieven enz... lukt NOOIT. 
Ik ben echt wel benieuw hoe deze man aan klanten geraakt als hij nooit te bereiken is. 
Foto's heeft hij van ons nog niet gejat, maar ons vertrouwen in hem heeft hij wel degelijk om zeep geholpen, en we weten nog steeds niet waarom.

----------


## jakkes72

> Onze vriend van LevelMS doet wel eens meer dingen die niet kunnen, zoals materiaal bestellen en nooit betalen. 
> Hem proberen bereiken via alle mogelijke nummers, e-mail, brieven enz... lukt NOOIT. 
> Ik ben echt wel benieuw hoe deze man aan klanten geraakt als hij nooit te bereiken is. 
> Foto's heeft hij van ons nog niet gejat, maar ons vertrouwen in hem heeft hij wel degelijk om zeep geholpen, en we weten nog steeds niet waarom.



Nog iemand die blijkbaar dezelfde ervaringen heeft.
Ik heb zelfs een getekende opdrachtsbevestiging.
Ik heb de spullen nog hier staan, maar loop wel een aardige duit centen mis.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

En met 3 minuten beeldbewerken is dat "watermerk" er net zo hard weer uit, en vervangen door iets anders:
http://www.keenon.net/extern/skippy.jpg
Dit om even te bewijzen dat lang niet alle "beveiliging" ook doeltreffend is...

----------


## peterkuli

@ keenoncoolstuff: Heb je misschien wel een goede manier om er een watermerk in te maken?

Misschien is het ook niet slim om het hier op het forum te zetten bedenk ik me opeens, omdat natuurlijk de mensen die kopieren dit ook lezen.....

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Dit kan ook nog:
Kwam er opeens achter dat mijn flightcaseje die ik in december verkocht heb alweer op marktplaats stond:

Klik hier

Foto heb ik gemaakt bij mij in de schuur.
Klik ik rechts op de foto staat er 'Deze foto is auteursrechtelijk beschermd en mag niet zonder toestemming overgenomen worden.' Tja  :Confused: ...


Zit er niet zo erg mee (tenzij hij erbij gezet had parren zijn ook te koop ofzo), maar toch wel even raar om je eigen foto's weer terug te zien...


Groeten Hugo

----------


## vasco

> Klik ik rechts op de foto staat er 'Deze foto is auteursrechtelijk beschermd en mag niet zonder toestemming overgenomen worden.' Tja ...



Ligt niet aan de plaatser van de advertentie maar is door Marktplaats zelf zo ingesteld op hun site.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Ligt niet aan de plaatser van de advertentie maar is door Marktplaats zelf zo ingesteld op hun site.



Weet ik, maar dat doen ze nog maar sinds kort; is toch wel een beetje raar als je dat met je eigen foto's ziet... :Embarrassment: 


Groeten Hugo

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

overigens houdt de "beveiliging" van marktplaats de die-hards niet tegen ho'r, via de bron kun je nog steeds het link terugvinden :Embarrassment:

----------


## DJP-BIM

snap niet waar je je drukt om maakt, 
flightcase heb je toch niet meer...

----------


## vdm-producties

> snap niet waar je je drukt om maakt, 
> flightcase heb je toch niet meer...



maar het gaat om het principipe. je ziet de foto's van een aantal maanden terug. zo was hij toen hij werd verkocht, nu wordt hij weer verkocht met dezelfde oude foto's voor het zelfde geldt is het een wrak en wordt je belazerd :Mad:  

heb heb je trouwens al een meld misbruik aangeklikt :Embarrassment:

----------


## voske7

Misschien kan ik een kleine tip geven?
- is het niet beter om een site-pagina te beveiligen tegen diefstal?
- Stel dat ik een foto('s) zie en ik wil die ook gebruiken, kan ik dat aan één van jullie vragen en het gratis gebruiken?
- of is het dan voldoende om een link te leggen naar jullie site zonder toestemming?

Enfin, dat wil ik eens vragen aan jullie?

----------


## Jacob

Over de pagina beveiliging. Hoe wil je dat doen? Als je de foto echt wil 'stelen' lukt dat toch wel. De goede gebruikers gaan weer last ondervinden van een beveiliging.

Precies zoals cd copy beveiligingen of andere digitale restricties. Zolang je iets wil laten horen/zien valt het te kraken. En de normale gebruiker kan zijn pas aangeschaft cd niet in de auto luisteren. (dan maken we er toch een kopie van.... :Big Grin: )

----------


## voske7

Ik heb er veel al geleerd vanavond tussen een eigendomsrecht en copyright. Wel interessant deze sub-forum.  :Smile:

----------


## showband

Vergelijk onze jaren oude bio van D.I.S.C.O.
http://home.wanadoo.nl/showband/bio.htm




> [FONT=Arial]Herkenbaar voor een volwassen publiek. En met een presentatie zo aanstekelijk dat zij ook degene die de seventies niet heeft meegemaakt op de dansvloer krijgt. 
> 
> Het repertoire is een zorgvuldige mix van de beste nummers uit de periode 1974-1984. Bekende hits als "Celebration" en "le Freak". Filmklassiekers als "Staying Alive" en "Brand new day". Maar ook nummers waarvan iedereen de titel is vergeten als "Starlette" en "Can you feel the force". Een door de jaren gegroeid en getest repertoire, gebracht met oprecht enthousiasme.[/FONT]



met de splinternieuwe van
*The Brand New Bandstand*
http://www.premiere.nl/V5/item.index.php?id=503899
brand new bandstand, partyband, sascha van esdonk produkties





> Herkenbaar voor een breed publiek en met een presentatie zo aanstekelijk dat de Brand New Bandstand ook de meest verlegen personen op de dansvloer krijgt. Het repertoire is een zorgvuldige mix van alle best dansbare nummers van de laatste 25 jaar. Soms cool, dan weer very hot, het gaat van funk naar pop, disco/danceclassics, soul, R&B en nog veel meer! 
> Bekende hits van o.a. Michael Jackson, Donna Summer, Prince en Whitney Houston en een door de jaren heen gegroeid en getest repertoire, gebracht met oprecht enthousiasme. Maar natuurlijk vooral met de nadruk op "the seventies".



Ik zie wel overeenkomsten  :Mad:

----------


## moderator

Juridisch gezien geen speld tusen te krijgen. Moreel gezien opvatten als een groot compliment voor de schrijver van de originele tekst!

----------


## S500D

Er staat nu op heuff een advertentie waar een versterker te koop staat met daarop een foto van mijn versterker.
Is die foto dan officieel van mij? of kun je daar wettelijk echt niets aan doen!

Gr Ron.

----------


## DJ nn

als je nou gaat lullen over foto's van versterker die te koop staat...

noem ik geen stelen, daarin tegen reclame maken met jou foto's wel...

je kan ook altijd op je foto's de naam van je bedrijf zetten zoals vele van die gratis hosting-site dat doen...

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## S500D

> je kan ook altijd op je foto's de naam van je bedrijf zetten zoals vele van die gratis hosting-site dat doen...



Dat vind ik opzich wel een idee, maar ik vind dat je dan zelf ook wel een foto van je eigen versterker kunt maken in plaats die van een ander te gebruiken.

Opzich heb ik er geen moeite mee dat iemend voor een advertentie mijn foto's gebruikt maar dan kun je ook het fatsoen nemen om het even te vragen of je het mag gebruiken.

Gr Ron

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Er staat nu op heuff een advertentie waar een versterker te koop staat met daarop een foto van mijn versterker.
> Is die foto dan officieel van mij? of kun je daar wettelijk echt niets aan doen!
> 
> Gr Ron.



Natuurlijk is dat wel stelen, hij heeft jou immers geen toestemming gevraagd die te mogen gebruiken.

Of je er echt iets tegen kunt beginnen is een ander verhaal, maar als jij een mailtje naar de beheerder stuurd en uitlegd dat die foto van jou is, zullen ze hem waarschijnlijk wel verwijderen...


Groeten Hugo

----------


## S500D

Ik heb de man erop aangesproken via de mail maar hij is niet voor rede vatbaar en vond dat als ik er moeite mee heb dat ik hem maar moet aanklagen of verder met rust moest laten.

Nou laat ik hem verder wel met rust en hoop dat hij amp verkoopt maar heb hem wel gezegd dat hij even het fatsoen moest nemen om te vragen of hij die foto mocht gebruiken.

Gr Ron.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Als hij direct naar je afbeelding deeplinkt, kun je altijd nog een ander plaatje ervoor in de plaats neerzetten om hem terug te pakken.  :Wink:

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Bleef het maar alleen bij foto's, tegenwoordig is je complete tekst en lay out ook niet meer veilig. Onze site De Dansvloerconcurrent is redelijk schaamteloos gejat zie Verhuur Verlichte Dansvloer. Er is inmiddels contact geweest met de eigenaar van die site maar die blijft beweren dat hij de tekst zelf bedacht heeft. We zijn de mogelijkheid aan het bekijken om juridische stappen te ondernemen. Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden van hoe het af loopt met deze vorm van: beter goed gejat dan slecht bedacht... Redelijk triest...

Met vriendelijke groet

Martijn van Thiel
Famous Music Entertainment

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Bleef het maar alleen bij foto's, tegenwoordig is je complete tekst en lay out ook niet meer veilig. Onze site De Dansvloerconcurrent is redelijk schaamteloos gejat zie Verhuur Verlichte Dansvloer. Er is inmiddels contact geweest met de eigenaar van die site maar die blijft beweren dat hij de tekst zelf bedacht heeft. We zijn de mogelijkheid aan het bekijken om juridische stappen te ondernemen. Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden van hoe het af loopt met deze vorm van: beter goed gejat dan slecht bedacht... Redelijk triest...
> 
> Met vriendelijke groet
> 
> Martijn van Thiel
> Famous Music Entertainment



Heeft de verhuurder in kwestie dit gelezen? Op een paar zinnen/zinsdelen na, zie ik inmiddels weinig overeenkomsten meer.

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Volgens mij is er niks verandert... om een klein stukje te laten zien:

Herinnert u zich de nostalgische beelden uit films als Saturday Night Fever nog? Onze schitterende verlichte dansvloeren met lopende patronen in diverse kleuren bezorgen uw gasten dit heerlijke gevoel. Maar ook bij andere, niet disco-classics gerelateerde, evenementen is een verlichte dansvloer een regelrechte "floorfiller". Verlichting vanaf de ondergrond is immers op geen andere manier te realiseren. Wat betreft vorm, hoogte en oppervlakte is veel mogelijk. De sfeerbeleving van uw gasten wordt positief beïnvloed door deze kleurrijke attractie. Door de enorme aantrekkingskracht van de vloer waagt men eenvoudig een danspasje. Denk ook aan de marketing technische voordelen; een verlichte dansvloer is een echte publieksmagneet

Om dat een paar zinnen/zinsdelen te noemen lijkt me te weinig... :Wink:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Je sprak namelijk over "complete teksten en lay-out". De lay-out hebben ze niet gejat. Wel stukken tekst, maar die is deels aangepast om niet op te vallen (hoopten ze) en ze hebben gelukkig ook zelf nog een paar stukken bedacht.

Kortom: je overdrijft. :P
Desalniettemin is het inderdaad een lage actie om andere mensen de teksten te laten verzinnen.

----------

